# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الاثنين 19 سبتمبر 2011

## musab aljak

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


   أَصْـبَحْنا وَأَصْـبَحَ المُـلْكُ لله وَالحَمدُ لله ، لا إلهَ إلاّ  اللّهُ وَحدَهُ لا شَريكَ لهُ، لهُ المُـلكُ ولهُ الحَمْـد، وهُوَ على كلّ  شَيءٍ قدير ، رَبِّ أسْـأَلُـكَ خَـيرَ ما في هـذا اليوم وَخَـيرَ ما  بَعْـدَه ، وَأَعـوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَـرِّ هـذا اليوم وَشَرِّ ما بَعْـدَه،  رَبِّ أَعـوذُبِكَ مِنَ الْكَسَـلِ وَسـوءِ الْكِـبَر ، رَبِّ أَعـوذُبِكَ  مِنْ عَـذابٍ في النّـارِ  وَعَـذابٍ في القَـبْر.          

*

----------


## musab aljak

* المريخ يعسكر بمصر  ويواجه اندية الدوري الممتاز المصري
*

----------


## musab aljak

*والحضري يغادر الخرطوم ظهر أمس  ويؤكد عودته من جديد 

 




                     كتب: هيثم محمد علي         




 	غادر حارس المريخ الدولي عصام الحضري الخرطوم في الواحدة والنصف من ظهر  أمس الأحد عبر مصر للطيران للعاصمة المصرية القاهرة وذلك لانجاز عدد من  المهام الأسرية الخاصة بعد أن أبلغ المسئولين بنادي المريخ بهذه التطورات  وأكد اللاعب عودته للخرطوم من جديد ظهر غدٍ الثلاثاء والمشاركة في  التدريبات استعدادًا لمباراة الأفيال بالسبت في الممتاز.
 	من جهة اخرى استأنف فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في الثامنة والنصف من صباح  أمس بملعبه بالقلعة الحمراء بام درمان تدريباته الإعدادية الجادة وذلك عقب  فوزه على الرومان بثلاثية نظيفة في الممتاز وذلك استعدادًا لمباراته  القادمة في الجولة (22) في بطولة الممتاز أمام أفيال جزيرة ودمدني تحت  اشراف المدرب العام حسام البدري وبمشاركة كل اللاعبين بقيادة العميد فيصل  عجب وأخضع اللاعبين الذين شاركوا في لقاء الاتحاد كاملاً لعمليات مساج فيما  واصلت بقية المجموعة تحت اشراف مدرب الأحمال الالماني ويلي هارد.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*التأمين علي إعداد المنتخب  لمباراة غانا بمعسكرين مفتوح ومقفول بالخرطوم وأديس أبابا 

 




                     كتب: يوسف الطاهر         




 	عقدت لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إجتماعاً مهماً  مساء أمس ترأسه الأستاذ أحمد الطريفي الصديق نائب رئيس الإتحاد ورئيس  اللجنة وبحضور الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان حسن أمين مال الإتحاد ونائب رئيس  اللجنة وبمشاركة الأجهزة الإدارية والفنية للمنتخبات الوطنية المختلفة  وأصدرت اللجنة القرارات التالية:
 	راجعت اللجنة قرارات الإجتماع السابق فيما يتعلق بمراحل إعداد المنتخب  الوطني الأول لكرة القدم للإستحقاقات القادمة وفي مقدمتها المباراة المهمة  أمام المنتخب الغانى في الجولة الآخيرة للتصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة  لنهائيات بطولة الأمم الإفريقية بغينيا الإستوائية والجابون والمحدد لها  يوم الثامن من أكتوبر المقبل وتم التأمين علي محورين الأول يبدأ بمعسكر  مفتوح في الفترة من الخامس والعشرين من سبتمبر الجاري وحتى السابع والعشرين  منه ومن ثم معسكر مقفول بالعاصمة الإثيوبية أديس أبابا في الفترة من  الثامن والعشرين من سبتمبر الجاري وحتى الرابع من إكتوبر المقبل وآداء  مباراة تحضيرية أمام المنتخب الإثيوبي أحد أيام الأول أو الثاني أو الثالث  من أكتوبر.المحور الثاني تجري حالياً إتصالات مكثفة مع الإتحاد المغربي  لكرة القدم لآداء مباراة ودية دولية بين المنتخبين السوداني والمغربي أحد  أيام الثاني أو الثالث من أكتوبر المقبل.قررت اللجنة تكليف المشرفين علي  المنتخبين الوطنيين للشباب عبد العزيز مصطفي برجاس والناشئين عبد الرحمن  إدريس برفع تقارير مفصلة للمنتخبين بخصوص المشاركات القادمة سواء كانت  مباريات بنظام الذهاب والإياب أو التجمع بالنسبة للبطولات.وجهت اللجنة  اللجنة المركزية للمدربين بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بمتابعة دوري  الشباب ورفع تقارير شاملة للجنة المنتخبات الوطنية عن سير المنافسات والعناصر المتميزة.كلفت اللجنة الإتحادات المحلية التي  تم تسجيل فرق ناشئين فيها بتنظيم منافسات مهما كان العدد المسجل ورفع  تقارير إدارية وفنية وإشراك لجان التدريب بالإتحادات المحلية في إعداد  التقارير المطلوبة.





الكاف يختار طاقم تحكيم سوداني لمباراة الكنغو والكاميرون

 	اختار الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) طاقم تحكيم سوداني لادارة مباراة  الكنغو الديمقراطية والكاميرون والتي ستلعب في السابع من اكتوبر المقبل في  التصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات بطولة الامم الافريقية بالجابون وغينيا  الاستوائية العام المقبل ويتكون طاقم التحكيم السوداني من خالد عبدالرحمن  حكم ساحة ، وليد محمد احمد مساعد اول ، مححمد صالح سعيد مساعد ثاني وهاشم  احمدادم حكما رابعاً

طاقم تحكيم من سيشل لمباراة السودان وغانا

 	اسند الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم الكاف ادارة مباراة السودان وغانا في  الثامن من أكتوبر المقبل بالخرطوم في الجولة الاخيرة للتصفيات المؤهلة  لنهائيات بطولة الامم الافريقية بالجابون وغينيا الاستوائية العام المقبل  لطاقم تحكيم من سيشل بقيادة الدولي أدي مليت حكم ساحة ، وجاسون دامو مساعد  اول ، ولتر اديس مساعد ثاني وكلود جون حكما رابعا والجيبوتي سليمان حسن  وبري مراقبا والنيجري بول جي اوبو منسقا امنيا.


السودان يقدم احتجاجا للكاف لتغير مواعيد مباراة غانا

 	قدم الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم احتجاجا للاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم  (كاف) لتغير مواعيد مباراة المنتخب الوطني الاول امام نظيره الغاني في  الجولة الاخيرة للصفيات المؤهلة لنهائيات بطولة الامم الافريقية بالجابون  وغينيا الاستوائية والتي كان محدد لها مساء يوم الأحد التاسع من أكتوبر  المقبل بالخرطوم إلي عصر يوم السبت الثامن من إكتوبر المقبل بإستاد الهلال  بأم درمان. 



نائب حاكم ولاية برازيليا يزور الاتحاد العام غدا

 	سيقوم نائب حاكم ولاية برازيليا البرازيلية الذي يزور ولاية الخرطوم هذه  الأيام بدعوة من حكومة ولاية الخرطوم يقوم غدا الثلاثاء بزيارة لمقر  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالخرطوم (2) واثناء زيارته يستمع لتنوير  لموقف السودان في المنافسات القارية والدولية والبنيات التحتية والنشاطات  والفعاليات المرتبطة بالاتحاد السوداني.وكلف الإتحاد السوداني الأستاذ طارق  عطا صالح نائب السكرتير العام وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة الموجودين بالخرطوم  بإستقبال نائب الحاكم ووفد ولاية الخرطوم



مجدي شمس الدين يغادر للقاهرة للمشاركة في اجتماعات لجان الكاف

	غادر أمس إلي القاهرة الأستاذ مجدي شمس الدين المحامي عضو المكتب التنفيذي  للاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم وسكرتير الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وذلك  للمشاركة في اجتماعات لجان الكاف والمكتب التنفيذي التي ستعقد خلال هذه  الايام بمقر الكاف بمدينة 6 اكتوبر.

الاتحاد العام يخاطب نظيره المغربي لاداء مباراة ودية 

 	خاطب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم امس نظيره المغربي لاداء مباراة ودية  امام المنتخب الوطني الاول مع نظيره المغربي استعداداً لمباراته أمام منتخب  غانا في التصفيات الإفريقية وحدد الاتحاد السودانى يومي 2 و3 اكتوبر  المقبل بالخرطوم او الدار البيضاء او في اي دولة أخري يختارها الاتحاد  المغربي. 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*                  شمس الحق .. هيثم  محمد على

انيمبا في كماشة عربية للتتويج  بالأميرة الغالية 





 	{ بادئ ذي بدء نهنئ كل القاعدة الرياضية وشعب الهلال بالتعادل الغالي بطعم  الانتصار والذي حققته الفرقة الزرقاء بالدار البيضاء وأعلنت عن تأهل هلال  السودان للمربع الذهبي بدوري أبطال أفريقيا حيث تمسك الأهلة بخيط الأمل  الرفيع حتى النهاية وتمكنوا ونجحوا في الصعود والارتقاء إلى المربع الذهبي  بدوري أبطال أفريقيا في نسخته السادسة عشر للفوز بالأميرة الحسناء والسمراء  الغالية.

 	{ تأهل الهلال جاء بعد ولادة قيصرية لأنصار الأزرق الذين كانت أعينهم  وقلوبهم بالدار البيضاء وعقولهم وآذانهم في مدينة أبا النيجيرية حيث لقاء  أفيال الشعب انيمبا النيجري والقطن الكاميروني حيث قدم أفيال الشعب خدمة  كبيرة للفرقة الزرقاء وتمكنوا من جني القطن الكاميروني في المحطة الأخيرة  وأعطوا الهلال الأمل الأخير وأهدوه بطاقة الترقي لهذه المرحلة.

 	{ بالأمس قدمت الفرقة الزرقاء أداءً قوياً وفشل رفقاء البرنس في ترجمة  الفرص الكثيرة والعديدة التي وجدوها أمام مرمى الرجاء لأهداف حيث تابعنا  الأهداف تتطاير من تحت أقدام البرنس وسادومبا والغزال مهند الطاهر واختار  الهلال من جديد الطريق الصعب للترقي حيث كان التعادل فقط يكفيه للوصول  للمربع الذهبي مبروك للهلال التأهل للمربع الذهبي ونأمل أن يكمل المشوار  حتى النهاية للتتويج بإذن الله.

 	{ بتأهل الفرقة الزرقاء أمس اكتملت أضلاع المربع الذهبي للأميرة الغالية  حيث كان الترجي التونسي قد سبق الجميع وتأهل لهذه المرحلة بغض النظر عن  نتيجة مباراته في الجولة الأخيرة أمام الأهلي المصري بالقاهرة حيث قدم  الدولي خالد عبد الرحمن خدمة كبيرة لا تقل عن خدمة انيمبا للهلال للوداد  البيضاوي المغربي بالتأهل ثانياً عن المجموعة الأولى بجانب الترجي بعد  اقصاء الأهلي المصري في المباراة التي تابع الجميع أحداثها وتداعياتها.

 	{ وكان أفيال الشعب النيجيري أيضاً قد أعلنوا تأهلهم مبكرًا للمربع الذهبي  عقب اسقاطهم للهلال بمقبرة الأبطال ليعلن فوز انيمبا على القطن أمس وتعادل  الهلال مع الرجاء بالدار البيضاء والذي اكمل أضلاع المربع الذهبي في  مواجهات مثيرة ومواجهات للتاريخ.

 	{ لتصبح أضلاع المربع الذهبي ثلاثة أندية عربية من العيار الثقيل بين  الترجي التونسي حامل العديد من الألقاب في هذه البطولة في مواجهة الهلال  ويواجه انيمبا الوداد المغربي حيث ستحمل طيات هذه المواجهات العديد من  المفاجآت وتبقى حظوظ انيمبا النيجيري أو أفيال الشعب صعبة في التتويج  باللقب الثالث بالبطولة الأفريقية في ظل وجود ثلاثة أندية عربية.

 	{ من جديد كل الأمنيات والدعوات الصادقات لهلال السودان لإكمال المشوار  حتى التتويج ونحسب بأن الفرقة الزرقاء بقليل من الجهد قادرة على تحقيق حلم  السنين وحلم الملايين بهز الأميرة الغالية واحضارها للقلعة الزرقاء.

 	{ وفي النهاية تبقى كلمة بضرورة توحد الجميع خلف الهلال من أجل اكمال  المشوار والتتويج بإذن الله ونبارك من جديد لكل الأهلة والأصدقاء هذا  التأهل على أمل اللقاء في قادم المحطات بإذن الله.

 	شعاع أخير
 	{ أفيال الشعب في كماشة عربية ونتمنى الأميرة السمراء زرقاء بإذن الله.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*اضواء على الدوري الممتازالاسبـوع 21  

المريخ هزم الاتحاد بثلاثية  مستوردة ودحرجه لمثلث الذيلية من جديد 

 







                     اعداد : عبده قابل         




هلال الساحل يعمق جراحات حي العرب

 	في ديربي بورتسودان استطاع هلال الساحل أن يكسب الجولة بفوزه على حي العرب  بهدف بعد مباراة أتسمت بالحماس والإثارة ونسبة لحساسية اللقاء الذي قام  لعدم ضبط الأعصاب أهدر الفريقان العديد من الفرص السهلة
 	دخل الفريقان للمباراة وهما يحتلان مركزين متأخرين حيث كان يعمل كل فريق  لتحقيق الفوز ليحسن من وضعه المتردي لتكون الغلبة لفريق الهلال الذي كان  لاعبوه الأكثر ضبطاً للأعصاب والأوفر هجوماً.من خلال محاولات عديدة قام بها  لاعبو الفريقين لهز الشباك أهدرت أهدافاً مؤكدة لعامل الحساسية وعدم  التركيز بسبب الشد العصبي بالنسبة للاعبي الفريقين.
 	بالفوز الذي حققه الهلال ارتفع بنقاطه إلى 22 نقطة تقدم بها من المركز  الثاني عشر إلى المركز الحادي عشر.
 	حي العرب الخسارة أمام نده الهلال جمدت رصيده في 15 نقطة ليتحرج موقفه  كثيرًا ليكون من أكثر الفرق المهددة بالهبوط.
  	6 فرق حافظت على ترتيبها
 	ستة فرق بعد نهاية الأسبوع الحادي والعشرين حافظت على نفس المراكز التي  كانت تحتلها في الأسبوع العشرين والفرق الست هي المريخ الأول - الهلال  ثانياً - الأمل ثالثاً - نيل الحصاحيصا ثامناً - جزيرة الفيل قبل الأخير  وحي العرب الأخير.


أربعة فرق تراجع ترتيبها في نهاية الأسبوع وهي:

 	الخرطوم من المركز الرابع للمركز الخامس - الأهلي شندي من المركز الخامس  للسادس - النسور من المركز السابع للتاسع - الاتحاد من المركز العاشر  للثاني عشر.
  	348 هدفاً في 144 مباراة
 	مباراة المريخ والاتحاد التي اختتم بها الأسبوع 21 مبارياته كانت هي  المباراة رقم 144 في الدوري الممتاز سجلت فيها الفرق 348 هدفاً
 	مما يجدر ذكره أن مجموع مباريات الدوري في دورتين هي 182 مباراة وهذا يعني  أن هناك 38 مباراة تبقت لنهاية البطولة يمكن من خلالها أن تزيد الأهداف في  نهاية الممتاز إلى أكثر من 400 هدف.
  	195 هدفاً لأندية الخرطوم مقابل 153 لبقية الفرق
 	بعد نهاية الأسبوع الحادي والعشرين بلغ عدد الأهداف التي سجلتها أندية  الخرطوم الستة المشاركة في البطولة إلى 195هدفاً مقابل 153 هدفاً أحرزتها  الفرق الثمانية الأخرى أي أن فرق الخرطوم تفوقت بـ 42 هدفاً على بقية  الأندية من ولايات السودان المختلفة.



هلال كادوقلي الوحيد الذي فاز خارج أرضه

 	فريق هلال كادوقلي هو الفريق الوحيد الذي استطاع أن يحقق الفوز خارج أرضه  في الأسبوع 21 إذ تمكن من الفوز على أهلي شندي بهدفين دون مقابل باستاد  شندي سجلها لاعبه ومهاجمه الخطير جيمي اولاغو.
 	هلال كادوقلي يعتبر من أكثر أندية الدوري الممتاز تقدماً في المستوى  والأداء وهو مرشح بقوة لاحتلال مركز متقدم للوصول للمركز الثالث.



هلال كادوقلي يسقط أهلي شندي بأرضه

 	في مباراة كانت السيطرة التامة فيها للهلال كادوقلي استطاع هلال كادوقلي  في مباراته التي لعبها مع أهلي شندي باستاد شندي أن يفرض سيطرته الكاملة  على مجريات اللعب ليكون هو الفريق الأكثر خطورة والأوفر نشاطاً الشئ الذي  أدى لتفوقه على خصمه بأرضه ووسط جماهيره مودعاً في مرماه هدفين دون مقابل  كسب بهما هلال كادوقلي ثلاث نقاط غالية رفع بهما رصيده إلى 26 نقطة ليدخل  منافساً على المركز الرابع.
 	أهلي شندي أدى المباراة بمستوى متواضع ولم يتمكن لاعبوه من مجاراة لاعبي  هلال كادوقلي الذين بدأوا وهم أكثر نشاطاً وأوفر لياقة ليستحق هلال كادوقلي  الفوز الذي حققه، أهلي شندي تجمد رصيده في 27 نقطة. 
 	هلال كادوقلي تقدم للمركز السابع في حين أن أهلي شندي تراجع من المركز  الخامس للمركز السادس.

أهداف المريخ الثلاثة في الاتحاد أهداف مستوردة

 	الأهداف الثلاثة التي حقق بها المريخ الفوز على الاتحاد مدني سجلها ثلاثية  المحترف ساكواها واديكو وكلتشي ليكون أهداف الفوز التي أودعها المريخ في  شباك الاتحاد كلها للاعبين محترفين أي بمعنى أخر أن فوز المريخ جاء بأهداف  مستوردة. 

 	هدف ساكواها رفع عدد أهدافه إلى 16 هدفاً تصدر بها قائمة هدافي الممتاز عن  جدارة واستحقاق.

 	ست مباريات أقيمت في الأسبوع الحادي والعشرين لبطولة الدوري الممتاز  وتأجلت مباراة واحدة هي مباراة الهلال والنسور التي تم تأجيلها لاستعداد  الهلال لمباراته الأخيرة في دوري مجموعات أفريقيا مع الرجاء المغربي لتكون  هي المباراة الثانية المؤجلة للهلال بعد مباراته مع أهلي شندي ليتأخر  الهلال عن بقية الفرق بمباراتين وتم تحديد موعدها لتقاما عقب عودة الهلال  من المغرب
 	مباريات الأسبوع الـ 21 جاءت قوية وحافلة بالإثارة والحماس حيث سعت كل  الفرق لتحقيق الفوز لتحسين مراكزها في خارطة البطولة خاصة تلك التي تصارع  من أجل البقاء
 	فريق المريخ واصل انتصاراته المتتالية في البطولة بفوز كبير ومستحق حققه  على الاتحاد العنيد مودعاً في مرماه ثلاثة أهداف مستوردة لكون أن من سجلوها  هم الثلاثي المحترف ساكواها واديكو وكلتشي
 	لعل من أهم ظواهر الأسبوع الحادي والعشرين هو الفوز المستحق الذي حققته  الموردة على الخرطوم مما ساعد في تقدمها خطوات كبيرة للأمام لتبعده عن  الفرق التي تصارع من أجل البقاء ولمزيد من الاطمئنان لابد للموردة أن تحقق  انتصارات أخرى في ماتبقى لها من مباريات.
 	بالنسبة لمعركة الهبوط يبدو أن كل الدلائل تشير إلى هبوط فريقي حي العرب  وجزيرة الفيل خاصة فريق حي العرب الذي كانت مباراته هذا الأسبوع مع نده  وخصمه اللدود هلال الساحل هي طريق النجاة في حالة فوزه فيها إلا أنه خسرها  ليتحرج موقفه كثيرًا ونفس الشئ ينطبق على جزيرة الفيل إلا أن ماتبقى من  مباريات يمكن أن يقلب الأوضاع رأساً على عقب بحدوث مفاجآت غير متوقعة خاصة  بالنسبة للفريقين الهابطين من الدوري الممتاز أما الفوز بالبطولة فإن  المريخ تكاد نسب فوزه بها قد وصلت إلى 80%.



المريخ يكسر صمود الاتحاد بثلاثية

 	رغم التحديات التي حدثت من بعض لاعبي الاتحاد ومدربه بتعطيل المريخ في  المباراة التي جمعت بين الفريقين عشية أمس الأول باستاد المريخ إذ استطاع  الفريقين أن يقدما مباراة ذات مستوى جيد إلا أن خبرة وتمرس لاعبي المريخ  رجحت كفته وأدت لفرض المريخ سيطرته التامة على مجريات اللعب طوال شوطي  المباراة إلا في فترات متباعدة كان فيها الاتحاد يزرع الخوف في جماهير  المريخ إلا أن الاتحاد افتقد للاعب الذي يترجم الفرص لأهداف. المريخ تألق  غالبية لاعبيه وقدموا عرضاً رائعاً نال استحسان جماهيره التي أسعدها العرض  والفوز الذي حققه فريقها بثلاثية نظيفة كسب بها نقاط المباراة الثلاثة  مرتفعاً بنقاطه إلى 57 نقطة أكد بها صدارته التامة للبطولة.
 	الاتحاد خسارته أمام المريخ أدت لتراجعه خطوات كبيرة للخلف وذلك بعد أن  تجمد رصيده في 21 نقطة احتل بها المركز الثاني عشر بعد أن كان عاشرًا في  الأسبوع الماضي.

لهذا السبب سيتأزم موقف جزيرة الفيل

 	فريق جزيرة الفيل تشير كل الدلائل بأنه سيكون هو الفريق الثاني الذي سيهبط  من الدوري الممتاز وذلك لأن جزيرة الفيل من بين المباريات المتبقية لها  مباراتين مع المريخ والهلال وبما أن المريخ والهلال يتسابقان للفوز  بالبطولة من الصعب جدًا أن تتمكن جزيرة الفيل من تحقيق الفوز على أي من  الفريقين زد على ذلك مباراتين مع فريقين من الفرق المهددة بالهبوط هي هلال  الساحل والاتحاد أيضاً تبقى له هلال كادوقلي باستاد كادوقلي ومع أهلي  الخرطوم المتطلع بقوة لإحتلال أحد المركزين الثالث أو الرابع اللذان يؤهلان  للمشاركة في بطولة الكونفدرالية
 	كل تلك المباريات ستواجه فيها جزيرة الفيل صعوبات جمة من الصعب اجتيازها  كلها لتكون هي وحي العرب هما الأكثر تهديدًا بالهبوط من الدوري الممتاز.
 	بعد طول غياب وصيام عن الانتصارات وجدت الموردة ضالتها في فريق الخرطوم  حيث استطاعت الموردة أن تحقق الفوز عليه 2/صفر في مباراة تسيدتها الموردة  طوال شوطيها ولم يقدم فيها فريق الخرطوم ماكان يقدمه من قبل ليستحق الهزيمة  التي أنزلها به الموردة وضح من بداية المباراة أن الموردة بدأت وكلها  تصميم ورغبة في الظفر بنقاط المباراة الثلاثة ولعلها كان لها ما أرادت  لتحقق الفوز 2/صفر بعد عرض جيد لم تقدم الموردة مثله منذ منتصف الدورة  الأولى لتستحق الموردة الفوز الذي حققته. الخرطوم ظهر بعيدًا عن مستواه  المعروف وأدى لاعبوه المباراة بلا رغبة وكأنهم كانوا مجبورين على تأديتها. 
 	الموردة بالفوز الذي حققته رفعت نقاطها إلى 22 نقطة تقدمت بها من المركز  الحادي عشر للمركز العاشر أما الخرطوم فتجمد رصيدها في 28 نقطة أفقدته  المركز الرابع الذي أحتله الأهلي بنفس الرصيد إلا أن الأهلي جاء تفوقه  بفارق الأهداف.



تعادل الأهلي مع جزيرة الفيل صعد به للمركز الرابع

 	مباراة أهلي الخرطوم وجزيرة الفيل التي افتتح بها الأسبوع 21 مبارياته  والتي أقيمت باستاد الخرطوم عشية الخميس حفلت بالإثارة والحماس إذ قدم فيها  الفريقان عرضاً قوياً حيث ظل كل فريق يسعى لتحقيق الفوز وكسب النقاط  الثلاثة التي تحسن كثيرًا من موقفه ووضعه في خارطة البطولة. الأهلي بدا  المباراة بنشاط وحيوية تامة صمود قوي من جزيرة الفيل التي رغم الموقف الحرج  الذي هي فيه إلا أن لاعبيها قدموا مباراة جيدة.
 	الأهلي كان السبّاق في إحراز الأهداف إذ تقدم بهدف السبق غير أن جزيرة  الفيل استطاعت أن ترد عليه بهدف حققت به التعادل ثم أضاف هدفاً ثانياً غير  أن الأهلي استطاع أن يحقق التعادل.
 	المباراة كانت جيدة والتعادل كان نتيجة عادلة لهما. الأهلي ارتفع برصيده  إلى 28 نقطة تقدم بها من المركز السادس للمركز الرابع متقدماً بترتيبه فيما  ظلت جزيرة الفيل في المركز قبل الأخير برصيد 19 نقطة.



نيل الحصاحيصا والأمل حبايب

 	في المباراة التي أقيمت عصر أمس الأول السبت باستاد الحصاحيصا تعادل النيل  الحصاحيصا والأمل بنتيجة 1/1 في مباراة أتسمت بالندية إلا أن مستوى الأداء  لم يكن بالصورة المتوقعة خاصة وأن الفريقين اشتهرا بالأداء القوي والمجهود  المضاعف.
 	النيل بدا المباراة بهجوم مكثف بغية خطف هدف السبق الذي يقود للإطمئنان  ويفتح الطريق واسعاً أمامه لتحقيق الفوز وخطف النقاط الثلاثة إلا أن صمود  الأمل القوي أفسد الكثير من الهجمات التي شنها لاعبو النيل الحصاحيصا على  جبهته وبمرور الوقت أظهر الأمل أداءً جيداً وقاد العديد من الهجماع على  جبهة النيل إلا أنه لم يكتب لها النجاح 
 	الأمل استطاع أن يتقدم بهدف السبق الذي مكن النيل من احراز هدف التعادل  حقق به التعادل
 	بالتعادل أضاف كل فريق نقطة لرصيده ليرتفع النيل بنقاطه إلى 25 نقطة احتل  بها المركز الثامن أما الأمل ارتفع برصيده إلى 35 نقطة ولازال محتفظاً  بالمركز الثالث بفارق 7 نقاط عن أقرب الفرق إليه.



4 فرق تقدمت في الترتيب
 	أربعة فرق تقدم ترتيبها عقب نهاية الأسبوع الحادي والعشرين الأهلي الخرطوم  من المركزالسادس للرابع - هلال كادوقلي من المركز التاسع للسابع - الموردة  من الحادي عشر للعاشر - هلال الساحل من الثاني عشر للحادي عشر



هذا الفريق: الموردة

 	في الوقت الذي كان فيه فريق الموردة يعاني كثيرًا لدرجة أنه تراجع تراجعاً  مخيفاً ليأخذ مكانه بين أندية المؤخرة الشئ الذي أدى ليرشحه الكثيرون  للهبوط من الدوري الممتاز ولكن نحن كنا على قناعة تامة بأن الموردة ستكون  قادرة على اجتياز أزمتها لتعود لمكانتها الطبيعية بين أندية الممتاز.
 	فريق الموردة وهذه حقيقة كنا نحن أكثر المتألمين للحال المتردي الذي وصل  إليه ورغم ذلك كنا على قناعة بأن الموردة تستطيع أن تجتاز أزمتها وتتغلب  على كل الصعاب والمعوقات التي أعترضت طريقها.
 	نحن طالما نادينا بالتفاف أبناء الموردة حول فريقهم ليعملوا بكل جد وإخلاص  لإنتشاله من الهوة التي يسير نحوها وفعلاً بعد تكاتف أبناء الموردة استطاع  الفريق في أخر مباراتين لعبهما في الدوري الممتاز أن يعود لحالته التي  عهدناه فيها دائماً ليتعادل في مباراة ويحقق فوزًا غالياً في المباراة  الثانية.
 	الموردة للعلم لم تحرز هدفاً واحدًا في ثماني مباريات متتالية ولم تحقق أي  فوز في تسع مباريات وهاهي الأن تنتفض بقوة لتبتعد كثيرًا عن منطقة الخطر  وستشهد مبارياتها القادمة المزيد من الانتصارات التي تضع الموردة في المكان  الذي يليق بها لأن المركز الذي ظلت تحتله طوال الأسابيع التي انقضت من عمر  بطولة الممتاز كان مركزًا لايشبه الموردة ولا يليق بها
 	نقول لأبناء الموردة مزيد من التعاضد والالتفاف حول فريقكم الذي نتوقع  انطلاقة قوية في ماتبقى له من مباريات في الممتاز والتي بإذن الله يكتسح كل  الفرق التي يواجهها ليحتل الترتيب الذي يليق باسم الفريق.
 

*

----------


## الرايقة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


   أَصْـبَحْنا وَأَصْـبَحَ المُـلْكُ لله وَالحَمدُ لله ، لا إلهَ إلاّ  اللّهُ وَحدَهُ لا شَريكَ لهُ، لهُ المُـلكُ ولهُ الحَمْـد، وهُوَ على كلّ  شَيءٍ قدير ، رَبِّ أسْـأَلُـكَ خَـيرَ ما في هـذا اليوم وَخَـيرَ ما  بَعْـدَه ، وَأَعـوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَـرِّ هـذا اليوم وَشَرِّ ما بَعْـدَه،  رَبِّ أَعـوذُبِكَ مِنَ الْكَسَـلِ وَسـوءِ الْكِـبَر ، رَبِّ أَعـوذُبِكَ  مِنْ عَـذابٍ في النّـارِ  وَعَـذابٍ في القَـبْر.          




امييييييييييين ياااااااااااااااارب

*

----------


## كدكول

*الف شكر حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يديك العافية مصعب . . . في انتظار الأخبار و الأعمدة
*

----------


## zahababeker

*تسلم يا مصعب . الله لا يحرمنا منك ومن مكونوناتك . 
ربي يزيدك تقوى وايمان 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*إنتباهة محمدذون النون

 سقوط ﻭﺭﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺕ!. ﻭﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺤﻔﺎﻅ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺗﻪ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻋﻘﺐ  ﻓﻮﺯﻩ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﻴﺔ ﻧﻈﻴﻔﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻣﺪﻧﻲـﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺘﻬﺪﺩﻫﺎ ﺷﺒﺢ ﺍﻟﻬﺒﻮﻁ.  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺠﺪ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻋﻨﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻭﺣﺼﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺙ ﻓﻘﺪ ﺑﺪﺍ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺎً ﺍﻥ  ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺭﻏﻢ ﻓﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮﻭﻥ ﻗﻀﺎﺀﺍً ﺑﺪﺃ ﻣﺤﺘﻮﻣﺎً ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﻐﺮﻕ  ﺫﻟﻚ ﻭﻗﺘﺎً ﻃﻮﻳﻼً ﻓﻘﺪ ﻧﺠﺢ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﺎﻛﻮﺍﻫﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻃﻼﻕ ﺻﺎﺭﻭﺥ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﺔ ﻣﻦ  ﻗﺬﻳﻔﺔ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻯ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﺼﻨﺪﻭﻕ ﻟﺘﺴﻜﻦ ﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻓﺸﻞ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﺑﻌﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ. ﻋﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺩﺍﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻄﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﺍﺭ ﺷﻮﻃﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ  ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻻﺕ ﻳﺎﺋﺴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻭﻣﺎﻥ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ. ﺍﺩﻛﻮ ﻧﺠﺢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺣﺮﺍﺯ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻥ  ﻳﺨﺘﺘﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻳﻞ ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ ﻣﺴﻠﺴﻞ ﺍﻻﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺑﺎﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﻭﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮ. ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺣﺴﺎﻡ  ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺭﻱ ﺍﺷﺮﻑ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻋﻘﺐ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﺳﺘﺸﻔﺎﺀ ﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺼﻴﺮﺓ.  ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺮﻕ ﻟﻠﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ. ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻫﻮ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ  ﺗﻌﺮﻓﻪ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ. ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻭﺑﻠﺔ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﺑﻤﻴﻼﻥ ﻟﺘﻌﻘﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﺔ  ﻭﺩﻭﻥ ﺫﻟﻚ. ﺳﻜﻮﺍﻫﺎ ﺣﺎﻓﻆ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﻫﺪﺍﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ. ﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ ﻛﺎﺩ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﺣﺮﺍﺯ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻭﺭﻏﻢ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻟﻤﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﻭﺍﺣﺮﺯ ﻫﺪﻓﺎً  ﺟﻤﻴﻼً ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺭﺍﺋﻌﺔ ﻭﺫﻛﻴﺔ ﻧﻘﻀﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺑﺤﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻠﻞ. ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺷﻬﺪﺕ ﺑﻌﺪ  ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻜﺎﻙ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺭﻱ ﻭﻳﺎﺳﺮ ﺣﺪﺍﺛﺔ.  ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺷﻬﺪﺕ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺭﺏ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺛﺎﺭﺕ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺘﻪ ﻟﻐﻄﺎً  ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍً ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻭﺳﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ. ﻛﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﻗﻮﻭﻥ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺪ  ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﺍﺷﺮﺍﻙ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻋﺪ ﻳﺴﻴﻦ. ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﻛﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮ ﺳﻰ ﺑﺪﺍ  ﻣﻨﻄﻘﻴﺎً ﻭﺳﻠﻴﻤﺎً ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺍﺷﺎﺭﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺴﻴﻦ ﺗﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﺒﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ  ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺼﺎﺣﻴﺼﺎ ﻭﺍﺑﺪﻯ ﺍﺳﺘﻐﺮﺍﺑﻪ ﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺓ. ﺣﻘﻴﻘﺔ  ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﺍﻛﺪﺕ ﺑﺠﻼﺀ ﺿﻌﻒ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻭﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻻﻧﺒﺮﺍﺵ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ  ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻬﺘﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﻭﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻪ. ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﺳﻘﻄﺔ ﻻ ﺗﻐﺘﻔﺮ  ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺣﺴﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺿﺮﺏ ﺑﺴﻴﺎﺳﺔ  ﺍﻻﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﻋﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺋﻂ. ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎً ﻛﻨﺖ ﺍﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﻣﻮﻗﻔﺎً ﻗﻮﻳﺎً ﻣﻦ ﺭﺟﻞ ﻇﻠﺖ ﻛﻞ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻪ  ﻋﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﻻﻧﻪ ﺧﺮﻳﺞ ﻣﺪﺭﺳﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﻭﺍﻋﻨﻲ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﺳﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ  ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ. ﺻﻤﺖ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﻭﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻠﻪ ﺣﺴﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﺒﻖ ﺍﻥ ﺟﺎﻫﺰ  ﺑﺴﻴﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﻭﺍﻭﻗﻊ ﺍﻏﻠﻆ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻣﺔ ﻭﺑﻠﺔ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﺍﻓﻲ  ﺍﻛﺪ ﺑﺠﻼﺀ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻠﻚ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﻩ ﻭﺍﻧﻪ ﻃﺒﻖ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻳﻒ ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ  ﺗﺘﻤﺎﺷﻰ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺼﺎﻟﺤﻪـ ﻭﺃﻋﻨﻲ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻳﻒ)ﻟﻮ ﺳﺮﻗﺖ ﻓﺎﻃﻤﺔ ﺑﻨﺖ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻘﻄﻊ  ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻳﺪﻫﺎ.( ﻟﻘﺪ ﺳﺮﻕ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺍﻧﻀﺒﺎﻃﻪ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺰﺍﻡ ﺯﻣﻼﺋﻪ  ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻭﻣﻊ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻭﺟﺪ ﺍﻻﺑﻮﺍﺏ ﻣﺸﺮﻋﺔ ﻭﺍﻻﺣﻀﺎﻥ ﻣﻔﺘﻮﺣﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻴﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﻔﺨﺔ  ﺗﻤﻨﺤﻪ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺩﻭﻻﺭﺍﺕ ﻣﻄﺮ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺪﻑﺀ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﻓﺘﻘﺪﻩ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺃﻥ ﻏﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ  ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﻫﺎﺭﺑﺎً ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﻮﻝ. ﺇﻧﺘﺒﺎﻫﺔ ﺃﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺪﺭﻱ ﻭﺳﻘﻮﻁ  ﻭﺭﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺕﻘﻮﻁ ﻭﺭﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺕ!. ﻭﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺤﻔﺎﻅ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺗﻪ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ  ﻋﻘﺐ ﻓﻮﺯﻩ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﻴﺔ ﻧﻈﻴﻔﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻣﺪﻧﻲـﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺘﻬﺪﺩﻫﺎ ﺷﺒﺢ ﺍﻟﻬﺒﻮﻁ.  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺠﺪ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻋﻨﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻭﺣﺼﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺙ ﻓﻘﺪ ﺑﺪﺍ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺎً ﺍﻥ  ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺭﻏﻢ ﻓﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮﻭﻥ ﻗﻀﺎﺀﺍً ﺑﺪﺃ ﻣﺤﺘﻮﻣﺎً ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﻐﺮﻕ  ﺫﻟﻚ ﻭﻗﺘﺎً ﻃﻮﻳﻼً ﻓﻘﺪ ﻧﺠﺢ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﺎﻛﻮﺍﻫﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻃﻼﻕ ﺻﺎﺭﻭﺥ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﺔ ﻣﻦ  ﻗﺬﻳﻔﺔ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻯ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﻟﺼﻨﺪﻭﻕ ﻟﺘﺴﻜﻦ ﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻓﺸﻞ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﺑﻌﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ. ﻋﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺩﺍﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻄﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﺍﺭ ﺷﻮﻃﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ  ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻻﺕ ﻳﺎﺋﺴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻭﻣﺎﻥ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ. ﺍﺩﻛﻮ ﻧﺠﺢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺣﺮﺍﺯ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻥ  ﻳﺨﺘﺘﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻳﻞ ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ ﻣﺴﻠﺴﻞ ﺍﻻﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺑﺎﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﻭﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮ. ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺣﺴﺎﻡ  ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺭﻱ ﺍﺷﺮﻑ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻋﻘﺐ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﺳﺘﺸﻔﺎﺀ ﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺼﻴﺮﺓ.  ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺮﻕ ﻟﻠﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ. ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻫﻮ ﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ  ﺗﻌﺮﻓﻪ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ. ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻭﺑﻠﺔ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﺑﻤﻴﻼﻥ ﻟﺘﻌﻘﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﺔ  ﻭﺩﻭﻥ ﺫﻟﻚ. ﺳﻜﻮﺍﻫﺎ ﺣﺎﻓﻆ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﻫﺪﺍﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ. ﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ ﻛﺎﺩ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﺣﺮﺍﺯ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻭﺭﻏﻢ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻟﻤﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﻭﺍﺣﺮﺯ ﻫﺪﻓﺎً  ﺟﻤﻴﻼً ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺭﺍﺋﻌﺔ ﻭﺫﻛﻴﺔ ﻧﻘﻀﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺑﺤﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻠﻞ. ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺷﻬﺪﺕ ﺑﻌﺪ  ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻜﺎﻙ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺭﻱ ﻭﻳﺎﺳﺮ ﺣﺪﺍﺛﺔ.  ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺷﻬﺪﺕ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺭﺏ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺛﺎﺭﺕ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺘﻪ ﻟﻐﻄﺎً  ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺍً ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻭﺳﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ. ﻛﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﻗﻮﻭﻥ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺪ  ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﺍﺷﺮﺍﻙ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻋﺪ ﻳﺴﻴﻦ. ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﻛﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮ ﺳﻰ ﺑﺪﺍ  ﻣﻨﻄﻘﻴﺎً ﻭﺳﻠﻴﻤﺎً ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺍﺷﺎﺭﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺴﻴﻦ ﺗﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﺒﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ  ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺼﺎﺣﻴﺼﺎ ﻭﺍﺑﺪﻯ ﺍﺳﺘﻐﺮﺍﺑﻪ ﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﺓ. ﺣﻘﻴﻘﺔ  ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﺍﻛﺪﺕ ﺑﺠﻼﺀ ﺿﻌﻒ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻭﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻻﻧﺒﺮﺍﺵ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ  ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻬﺘﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﻭﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻪ. ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﺳﻘﻄﺔ ﻻ ﺗﻐﺘﻔﺮ  ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺣﺴﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺿﺮﺏ ﺑﺴﻴﺎﺳﺔ  ﺍﻻﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﻋﺮﺽ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺋﻂ. ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎً ﻛﻨﺖ ﺍﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﻣﻮﻗﻔﺎً ﻗﻮﻳﺎً ﻣﻦ ﺭﺟﻞ ﻇﻠﺖ ﻛﻞ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻪ  ﻋﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﻻﻧﻪ ﺧﺮﻳﺞ ﻣﺪﺭﺳﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﻭﺍﻋﻨﻲ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﺳﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ  ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ. ﺻﻤﺖ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﻭﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻠﻪ ﺣﺴﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﺒﻖ ﺍﻥ ﺟﺎﻫﺰ  ﺑﺴﻴﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﻭﺍﻭﻗﻊ ﺍﻏﻠﻆ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻣﺔ ﻭﺑﻠﺔ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﺍﻓﻲ  ﺍﻛﺪ ﺑﺠﻼﺀ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻠﻚ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﻩ ﻭﺍﻧﻪ ﻃﺒﻖ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻳﻒ ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ  ﺗﺘﻤﺎﺷﻰ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺼﺎﻟﺤﻪـ ﻭﺃﻋﻨﻲ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻳﻒ)ﻟﻮ ﺳﺮﻗﺖ ﻓﺎﻃﻤﺔ ﺑﻨﺖ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻘﻄﻊ  ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻳﺪﻫﺎ.( ﻟﻘﺪ ﺳﺮﻕ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﺑﻌﺪﻡ ﺍﻧﻀﺒﺎﻃﻪ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺰﺍﻡ ﺯﻣﻼﺋﻪ  ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻭﻣﻊ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻭﺟﺪ ﺍﻻﺑﻮﺍﺏ ﻣﺸﺮﻋﺔ ﻭﺍﻻﺣﻀﺎﻥ ﻣﻔﺘﻮﺣﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻴﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﻔﺨﺔ  ﺗﻤﻨﺤﻪ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺩﻭﻻﺭﺍﺕ ﻣﻄﺮ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺪﻑﺀ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﻓﺘﻘﺪﻩ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺃﻥ ﻏﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ  ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﻫﺎﺭﺑﺎً ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﻮﻝ. ﺇﻧﺘﺒﺎﻫﺔ ﺃﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺪﺭﻱ ﻭﺳﻘﻮﻁ  ﻭﺭﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺕ
*

----------


## musab aljak

*هجمات مرتدة
عمر عطية
 
إنتصر  المريخ وإستحق الرومان الاحترام 

*واصل  المريخ انتصاراته امس الاول  في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وحقق  فوزا  مهما    علي اتحاد مدني  بثلاثة اهداف  دون مقابل  وحافظ  الاحمرعلي فارق  الخمس نقاط ولم يكن الرومان صيدا سهلا طوال الشوطين .

*تواصلت  خطورة المريخ وتواصل  اللعب الجاد فادي الفريق مباراة جيدة خاصة  في الشوط الثاني بعد التعديلات الموفقة التي اجراها البدري بدخول كلتشي  وفيصل عجب فرجحت كفة الفريق علي منافسه ..

*لم يكن فريق الرومان   سيئا ولكن الفرقة الحمراء كانت هي الافضل من حيث  ترابط الخطوط وفتح اللعب عن طريق الاطراف والاستفادة من  بعض الفرص المتاحة  وترجمتها الي اهداف وضياع فرص اخري .

*تواصلت  ظاهرة اضاعة الفرص السهلة ولم  يتم التعامل معها بصورة مثلي  وينبغي  علي المدرب  البدري ان يفطن لهذا الامر  وان   يضع المعالجات  اللازمة لهذه العلة نسبة لان المباريات المقبلة في المنافسة ستكون من نار .

*وصل المريخ لشباك  اتحاد مدني   ثلاث مرات   وكانت ملعوبة ومدروسة قضت علي  احلام الرومان  الذين كانوا يمنوا النفس للخروج بنتيجة طيبة بعد تصريحات  حارسهم احمد موسي والذي ظهر بشكل طيب رغم ولوج شباكه ثلاثة اهداف  عن طريق  سكواها واديكو وكلتشي .. 

*فرقة المريخ جيدة ومميزة وهناك تحسن كبير في المستوي وثبات في التشكيلة  ولو كسب الفريق جولة  الولايات الاخيرة   سيحسم بطولة الممتاز بنسبة 95 %  لان الولايات هي العقبة الوحيدة .

*المريخ بات قريبا من التتويج من الممتاز والمطلوب من القبيلة الحمراء  الانتباه ومساندة الفريق فالمسؤولية تضمانية وليس مسؤولية المجلس وحده .

*الفرقة الحمراء تسير من نصر الي اخر محطمة الاراقام القياسية في عدد  الاهداف المحرزة لمصلحته وتلك التي ولجت شباكه كما انه اقل الفرق خسارة وهي  هزيمة واحدة تلقاها من اهلي الخرطوم في ختام الدورة الاولي ..

*وارغو وساكواها واديكو اصبحوا مثلث المريخ المرعب ..فوارغو يصول ويجول في  الوسط وسكواها يترجم انصاف الفرص الي اهداف واديكو يزعزع الدفاعات ويهيئ  السوانح ويحرز الاهداف .

*باسكال مدافع من عيار ثقيل وضع حلا نهائيا لمشاكل الدفاع الي جانب المدافع  المميز نجم الدين والي جانبهم بله جابر ومصعب عمر علي الاطراف .

*كان الباشا اقل اللاعبين اداءا بالتراخي واخطاء الاستلام والتمرير فنال  كرت اصفر بعد اعتداءه علي احد لاعبي الرومان واحتج بله بلا مبررات  فنال  كرتا اصفرا  هو الاخر ويجب ان يفطن البدري لهذا الامر حتي لايفقد لاعبيه عن  طريق الايقافات ..

*الدوري سيتوقف يوم 25 من الشهر الجاري لاعطاء الفرصة لاعداد المنتخب  الوطني لمباراة غانا   بعد اداء المريخ لمباراة الافيال باستاده وهذا  التوقف سيضر بالفريق كثيرا لانه يقدم هذه الايام افضل مستوياته .

*نخشي علي المريخ من التوقف والذي سيخصم الكثير من الفريق خاصة وان كابتن  البدري  ليس من انصار المباريات الودية القوية..

اخر هجمة 

*نقترح ان يفكر المجلس الاحمر في استقدام فرق اجنبية للتباري مع المريخ في  فترة توقف الدوري حتي يكون الفريق في فورمة المباريات ويحافظ علي لياقة  لاعبيه وبالتالي تتواصل العروض القوية والانتصارات بعد معاودة مباريات  الدوري عقب لقاء منتخبنا الوطني ونظيره الغاني وماذا سيفعل مجلس المريخ ؟؟

وبكره الشوق بيجمعنا
  
*

----------


## musab aljak

*ابوعاقلة اماسا
 
زووم
ماهو العيب في مذكرة متمردي الإتحاد العام؟
بعيداً عن الحساسيات والتأويلات والحسابات التي يجريها البعض في الظلام..  سألت نفسي لأكثر من مرة، ثم كررت السؤال عن العيب في المذكرة التي تقدم بها  مجموعة من أعضاء مجلس إدارة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، وقوبلت بضجة  كبيرة وردود أفعال اتهمت من قام على أمرها بالتآمر على قيادة هذا الإتحاد  والتشكيك في ذممهم ونزاهتهم، ورغم أنني كنت من الرافضين لمبدأ إطلاق  الإتهامات جزافاً، أو التشكيك في ذمم الناس بالباطل، إلا أنني وجدت أن  المذكرة نفسها لم تحتو على ما يستحق كل تلك الحساسية، وأنها من وجهة نظري  على الأقل (شرعية) ولا شيء فيها يتطلب كل تلك الضجة التي أعقبتها، فنحن في  مؤسسة تتولى إدارة نشاط كرة القدم في بلاد مترامية الأطراف مثل السودان..  أو ما تبقى من هذا الوطن الكبير، وينفق الكثير من الاموال في سبيل ذلك،  وتحاك حوله الكثير من الأقاويل، وإذا كانت تلك الأقاويل مدبرة تهدف إلى  إبعاد بعض القيادات، فإن الشفافية هي المنهج السليم الذي اختارته الدول  المتقدمة من أجل صون ذمم العاملين في الحقل الكروي إذا كانوا متطوعين او  محترفين، ومن حق كل أعضاء مجلس إدارة اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني أن يطالبوا  بالمزيد من تلك الشفافية في التعامل مع أموال الإتحاد السوداني والإطلاع  على ملفات المنتخبات الوطنية والمطالبة بوضع برنامج واضح لهذه المنتخبات،  كما أن المطالبة بتكوين مكتب تنفيذي يتولى الإتصال والمتابعة في كل الامور  الخاصة بإتحاد كرة القدم أمر متاح وليس فيه جرماً يستحق نصب المشانق وتجريم  القائمين على هذا الامر إلا إذا كانت هنالك حساسيات غير مرئية في كواليس  الإتحاد وأن هذه الثورة ما هي إلا ستار أصطنع ووضع في هذا التوقيت من أجل  ذر الرماد على الأعين.
من مطالب هذه المذكرة التي رفعتها مجموعة من عضوية المجلس أنها طالبت  بتعديل بعض مواد القواعد العامة وجعلها اكثر مرونة لمواكبة المتغيرات، خاصة  في جانب المحترفين والتسجيلات وما شابه من المواد التي كانت محور جدل أضحى  يهدر الكثير من وقت الإداريين في كل موسم ولا أرى في كل ذلك مشكلة تستحق  أن تقلق منام (الشقيقين) دكتور معتصم جعفر وأسامه عطا المنان حسن البصري،  وهما برلمانيان غير متاحان لأعضاء المجلس، وكلنا نشهد على أن هنالك فوضى في  عمل الإتحاد كانت قد أفرزت الكثير من التجاوزات والتصرفات التي خصمت من  سمعة الإتحاد، في البرمجة وبعض القرارات التي تخرج من الإتحاد على أساس  أنها قرارات مجلس إدارة ولكنها في حقيقة الأمر قرارات فردية لم يستشر  متخذها أي من زملائه في مجلس الإدارة، وأضحت الاندية تبحث عن أسامه عطا  المنان ومجدي شمس الدين من اجل تأجيل مبارياتها أو الحصول على أي شيء بينما  يشكو بعض أعضاء مجلس الإدارة من صعوبة إتصالهم بالضباط الأربعة، ولهذا  السبب طالبت المذكرة بضرورة وجود مكتب تنفيذي من عشرة أشخاص يتولى تسيير  القواعد وتنويرها في الوقت المناسب، وحتى لا تصبح الامور حكرياً وحصرياً  على الضباط الأربعة، يتقمصون دور المجلس ويصدرون القرارات نيابة عنهم  لتنحصر أدوار الأغلبية فقط في وضع البصمات وتوزيع الإبتسامات وحضور بعض  المراسم المحدودة في أبهى مظاهر الكومبارس.
المذكرة تبحث عن دور تفاعلي لأعضاء مجلس الإدارة في تقويم العمل داخل إتحاد  كرة القدم، ولا عيب في ذلك بقدر ما كان العيب كله في صمتهم المريب على  السحابة القاتمة التي كانت تلف أجواء الإتحاد، وسيول النقد التي تحاصر  القيادة وسحب الشائعات والإجتهادات التي تسيطر في غياب المعلومات الصحيحة،  وفي المقابل فإن رفض المذكرة او التعامل معها بحساسية مفرطة يعني أن في  الأمر ما يريب فعلاً وهناك ما يتطلب قيام ثورة تصحيحية متكاملة لإعادة  الممارسة الديمقراطية إلى مجراها الطبيعي، فكل مؤسسات كرة القدم حول العالم  تقدم الآن نماذجاً رفيعة في الممارسة الديمقراطية في التداول والنقاش  والمؤسسية في إدارة الهيئات التابعة لها بدءً من الإتحادات الوطنية التي في  مقام إتحادنا، ولا تجد فيها من يعادي المدير التنفيذي ويحاربه بإخفاء  المعلومات المهمة ويتجاوزه في اتخاذ القرارات والإجراءات، ولا تجد في مجالس  إداراتها من يتلقى معلوماته عن المؤسسة من وسائل الإعلام ومن المقربين  للقيادة ممن لا علاقة لهم بالأمر.
 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*علم الدين هاشم
 
بهدوء
مجلس المريخ وتطبيق الاحتراف !
قبل اسبوعين تقريبا حملت الانباء عن اتجاه مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ باخذ  زمام المبادرة فى التحول نحو التطبيق الكامل للاحتراف وفقا للضوابط والشروط   الصادرة من الاتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم فيفا والتى اعلنها مؤخرا الاستاذ  مجدى شمس الدين سكرتير الاتحاد العام تمهيدا لتطبيق نهج الاحتراف الكامل فى  السودان حتى يكون مسموحا لانديتنا المشاركة فى البطولات القارية الكبرى ,,  ومما شجع مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ على استباق الجميع هو امتلاك النادى  للبنية التحتية  السليمة التى تتوافق وتتسق مع  الشروط الصادرة من الاتحاد  الدولى ,, وبالامس القريب  طالعنا على المنتديات المريخية المختلفة  بعض  التوصيات التى خرج بها  السمنار الذى شاركت فيه شخصيات مريخية بمبادرة  ورعاية من رابطة المريخ بامريكا ومشاركة واسعة من شخصيات مريخية بدول  المهجر ظلت تدعم النادى طوال السنوات الماضية ,, حيث حملت هذه التوصيات  مجموعة من الافكار ابرزها الكيفية التى يمكن ان يتم بها  الارتقاء بالنادى  الى الاحتراف الكامل وهى عملية معقدة وتحتاج الى جهد كبير من القائمين على  امر الادارة  مع الاستعانة ببعض الكوادر المريخية التى اثرت السمنار  بافكارها وطرحت تجاربها التى وجدت الاستحسان والقبول من المشاركين فى  السمنار ,,  فهذه المبادرة تستحق ان نتوقف عندها والحديث عنها لاهميتها فى  بناء المستقبل الذى ننشده للمريخ وجماهيره ولمصلحة اجياله القادمة ,وذلك  بغض النظر عن خلافنا مع المجلس الحالى بسبب الخرمجة والعشوائية التى يتعامل  بها مع قضايا النادى واستخفافه بحقوقه التى يعبث بها  العابثين والمتمردين  الذين لم نعد فى حاجة الى تكرار الحديث عنهم وتناول تصرفاتهم التى تفقع  المرارة وتصيب الانسان بامراض العصر من ضغط وسكرى وغيرها ,, فليس غريبا ان  يأخذ المريخ بزمام المبادرة فى مثل هذه القضايا بعدما قدم انموذجا مثاليا  خلال العشر سنوات الاخيرة فى تحسين بيئته وبنيته التحتية التى احسن تسويقها  واستثمارها وحصد من ورائها العائد المادى المجزى  بفضل الافكار التى حملها  ونفذها رئيس النادى جمال الوالى ,, ونثق فى  ان  رئيس المريخ لن يعجز فى  انزال هذه التوصيات الى ارض الواقع  خاصة فيما يتعلق بتطبيق الاحتراف  الشامل والتحول الى شركة مساهمة عامة كما هو حال الاندية الجماهيرية فى   العالم المحترم الذى رمى وراء ظهره منذ عقود طويلة نظام الهواية واستبدله   بالاحتراف الشامل فى الادارة والتدريب واللاعبين ,, ولكن يبقى السؤال هل كل  من يجلسون على مقاعد الادارة حاليا مؤهلين لتطبيق الاحتراف الشامل الذى  ينشده من شاركوا فى هذا السمنار الناجح ؟ اعتقد ان الاجابة لاتحتاج الى  كثير عناء او مشقة فى البحث فالحال كما يقال يغنى عن السؤال !! لان فاقد  الشيىء لايعطيه وبالتالى نتمنى من الذين شاركوا فى هذا السمنار ومن بينهم  شخصيات مريخية ادارية  نعتبرها من الوزن الثقيل ان يكملوا جميلهم بعقد لقاء  اخر تحت اى مسمى يخصص لمعالجة الازمة الادارية بالنادى وتقديم الافكار  والمقترحات  لايجاد الحلول التى تمنح المريخ طاقما اداريا يجمع بين الفكر  والثراء لتطبيق الاحتراف (كامل الدسم) بدلا من هذه العشوائية , لاسيما وان  المريخ مقبل على انتخابات عامة بعد اقل  من 3 شهور !
سيناريو الهلال والكرة التونسية !
خدمت نتائج دورى الابطال مصلحة الهلال وصعد الى نصف النهائى لمواجهة الترجى  التونسى ذهابا فى امدرمان وايابا فى تونس خلال الشهر القادم  وذلك بعدما  تلقف الهلال هدية انيمبا النيجيرى الذى فاز على القطن الكاميرونى وازاحه عن  طريق الهلال ,, صعود الهلال لهذه المرحلة يعيد الازرق وجماهيره الى  سيناريو بطولة 2007 التى امتلك فيها الهلال فريقا ذهبيا نافس بقوة حتى وصل  لنصف النهائى ايضا فى مواجهة النجم الساحلى فكان الفوز من نصيب الهلال  بهدفين مقابل هدف فى مباراة الذهاب بامدرمان سجلهما كليتشى وقودوين الا انه  خسر فى مباراة الاياب بتونس 1-3 نتيجة اخطاء فنية واخرى ادارية يتحملها  رئيس النادى انذاك الارباب صلاح ادريس ليصعد النجم الساحلى للمباراة  النهائية ويفوز باللقب على حساب الاهلى المصرى ,, بالتأكيد فريق الهلال  اليوم اقل مستوى من هلال 2007 ولكن تبقى الكلمة الفصل فى الميدان ,, فهل  ينجح ميشو فيما فشل فيه ريكاردو ؟ 

 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*داوود عبدالحق ابو رونق
 

داوود عبدالحق ابورونق :ـ
الزعيم يدك حصون الرومان :ــــ

•	  واصل مريخ السعد وفخر البلد صحوته ومسيرته الناجحة  نحو لقب الممتاز  وسحق فريق الرومان بثلاثية جميلة ورائعة من النجم ساكواها هداف الممتاز ومن  الدبابة الايفواري اديكو ومن الاباتشي كلتشي مشددا الزعيم قبضته علي  الصدارة وبجدارة .
•	واصل المارد الاحمر انتصاراته  وضرب بقوة ابادة ثلاثية  اسقطت فريق  الرومان  وراح تحدي لاعبي الرومان في خبر كان  
•	 قدم افراد الفرقة الحمراء عرضا بهيا ومقنعا بفضل ثبات التشكيلة  مما ادي  الي مزيد من التناغم والانسجام بين نجومه 
•	 سبق المباراة تصريحات وتحديات من لاعبي الاتحاد خاصة من حارس المرمي  احمد موسي وقد  نزل لاعبي المريخ الي ارض الملعب وفي مخيلتهم شيء وحيد وهو  الفوز ولا شيء غيره 
•	 امتلك لاعبو المريخ  الملعب طولا وعرضا وقدموا عرضا جميلا  بفضل تركيزهم  السليم وبسطوا سيطرتهم التامة علي مجريات المباراة  ويعود ذلك الي حسن  لياقتهم البدنية والذهنية 
•	  لم يترك لاعبي المريخ  الزمن ولا المساحة لفريق الرومان  ليتناقل نجوم  المريخ الكرة بسلاسة  وخفة  وتناغم جميل تجاوبت معه الجماهير الغفيرة التي  حضرت المباراة 
•	حقيقة نجد ان فريق المريخ  يرتفع مستواه من مباراة لاخري ويقدم افراده  السهل الممتنع ويمتع المريخ كل من يشاهده ويحقق انتصاراته بجدارة  لعبا  ونتيجة 
•	كلمة السر في انتصارات المريخ تتمثل في التفاهم والانسجام الواضح لمحاوره  الشغيل والباشا وقلق و تالق النجم النيجيري وارغو  بجانب تألق الاطراف بلة  ومصعب  وايضا ثبات الدفاع بوجود رمانة الفريق العاجي باسكال الذي يشكل  مصدر اطمئنان لكل جماهير الزعيم  وايضا تألق الهجوم بقيادة  هداف الممتاز  العقرب ساكوها الذي يزداد كل يوم القا ورونقا  ويكفي انه متصدر  الممتاز17هدف وبجانبه المتألق اديكو صاحب الضربات الرأسية القاتلة  والتصويبات القوية  
•	 شارك الحارس الحضري وكان حقيقة رائعا وانقذ كرتين خطرتين وبالرغم من ذلك  نحس ان في النفس شيء من  حتي فالجماهير لازالت غاضبة بعض الشيء من تصرفاته  الصبيانية نتمني ان يكون الحضري قد وعي الدرس واستفاد من أخطائه خاصة وان  الحضري محتاج للمريخ وكذلك الحال للمريخ الذي يحتاج للحضري  بالرغم من عودة  الحضري ومشاركته إلا ان ذلك ينبغي ان لا يحول بين محاسبته ومعاقبته علي  التأخير ويا ريت لو  طبقت عليه عقوبة الخصم من راتبه وعلي العموم موضوع  الحضري شأن مريخي بحت ويعالج في اطار البيت المريخي ومصلحته وطالما رجع  الحضري يجب قفل هذا الملف  ولا عزاء للحاقدين والحاسدين الذين لايريدون  للمريخ خيرا .
•	سفر الحضري المفاجئ امس الي القاهرة بسبب ظروف اسرية  هل تم بمعرفة  الادارة ام تصرف  فردي  من اللاعب علي العموم الحضري ايامه باتت معدودة مع  المريخ وبنهاية الممتاز لن يكون له وجود في الكوكب الاحمر وحتي ذلك الميعاد  يظل الحضري لاعبا للمريخ وامره شأن داخلي يخص المريخ  ولا تزعلوا يا  حبايبنا الزرق  
•	بالرغم من الفوز المستحق للمريخ  إلا انه ظهرت سلبيات عديدة في اداء  المريخ  منها كثرة التمريرات الخاطئة خاصة من الثلاثي الباشا وقلق  ومصعب   ويبقي الشغيل هو جمل الشيل 
•	عاد المدرب البدري بعد رحلة الشفاء التي قضاها في قاهرة المعز عاد وهو  أكثر رغبة في تقديم كل خبراته للمريخ وقد ادار المباراة بكل حنكة ودراية .
•	فريق الاتحاد فريق جيد ويملك خامات طيبة مثل ابو القاسم وادريس وزهير  زكريا زقد لفت نظري الحارس محمد موسي فهو مشروع حارس عملاق واتمني ان يكون  ضمن الكوكبة الحمراء في التسجيلات القادمة  وعيب الاتحاد في مدربه حداثة  الذي يحب التصريحات الجوفاء والعنترية ويميل للشحن المضر بفريقه .
•	المبادرة  والسنمار الذي اقامته  رابطة المريخ بالولايات المتحدة  الامريكية  حول مستقبل المريخ وكيفية تطبيق نظام الاحتراف الذي طالب به  الاتحاد الدولي هذه المبادرة تستحق التقدير والاحترام  والمريخ في حاجة  لمثل هذه المبادرات القيمة وكذلك محتاج لجهود كل ابنائه الاوفياء في كل  بقاع دول العالم ونتمني ان تستمر مثل المبادرات لما فيها من قيمة فنية  كبيرة ستفيد المريخ في مقبل مشواره الكروي .
•	 مبروك للسودان ولكل الهلالاب بمناسبة تأهل الفريق الي المربع الذهبي  للبطولة الكبري بعد خروجه بالنتيجة الايجابية امام فريق الرجاء وطبعا هلال  السودان سوف يواجه فريق الترجي التونسي العنيد ويجب علي الهلال الاستعداد   جيدا للترجي ونتمني لهلال السودان التوفيق  ففوز الهلال فوز للسودان  واهني  كل اصدقائي الهلالاب  خاصة صديقي ابوكرفته حمراء تسر الناظرين الجعلي و   الاخ معاوية الحويجي والي صديقي الهلالي المتزن مبارك جعفر وتحية خاصة الي  كمال جعفر والي صديقي الهلالابي المتعصب المهندس محمد جعفر نائب رئيس  الرابطة الرياضية بالاحساء فقد كان منفعلا وثائرا  وتحدث معي  بغضب عما  يفعله الحضري مع المريخ  وانا بدوري اقول للمهندس مبروك التأهل اما موضوع  الحضري فهذا شأن يخص المريخ  والحضري لاعب للمريخ يسافر  يلعب  امر يخص  المريخ ولا تزعل نفسك يا مهندس وخليك مع  افراح الصعود الي دور الاربعة   اما الحضري الفاقع مرارتك سوف ننهي عقده ونرجعه الي مصر من حيث اتي حتي  ترتاح يا صديقي  وحقيقة الدوري السوداني لا يشبه الحضري وأمثاله من النجوم  الكبار  . 
 
*

----------


## musab aljak

* عقدت لجنة المنتخبات  الوطنيةإجتماعاً مهماً  أمس ترأسه الأستاذ أحمد الطريفي رئيس اللجنة وتم  التأمين علي ان يبدأ بمعسكر مفتوح في الفترة من الخامس والعشرين وحتى  السابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري ومن ثم معسكر مقفول بأديس أبابا في الفترة  من الثامن والعشرين من سبتمبر وحتى الرابع من إكتوبر وآداء مباراة تحضيرية  أمام المنتخب الإثيوبي كما تجري حالياً إتصالات مكثفة مع الإتحاد المغربي  لكرة القدم لآداء مباراة ودية دولية بين المنتخبين السوداني والمغربي أحد  أيام الثاني أو الثالث من أكتوبر المقبل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب الرائع مصعب على الابداعات والروائع
*

----------


## musab aljak

*عناوين الصحف السياسية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الاثنين 19 /9 /2011






(الرأي العام) :
مقاطعة واسعة للحوم.. واتهامات لمصدري ماشية بغسيل الأموال .
البرلمان يبحث تخفيض أسعار المواشي بالأربعاء : ولاية الخرطوم ترفع مقترحات للرئاسة بشأن محاصرة الغلاء .
مجلس الأجور يطالب بتحسين الرواتب .
الخرطوم تستضيف أول اجتماع أمني بين الشمال والجنوب .
الصحة : ارتفاع نسبة الإصابة بالسكري إلى (12%) .
الحكومة : سنتخذ قراراً منفردا بشأن القضايا العالقة في أكتوبر .

(الوفاق) :
خسائر كبيرة للجزارين جراء حملة مقاطعة اللحوم : الوطني: جهات تقف وراء زيادات السلع الاستهلاكية .
(300) تيم لحماية الحدود : الاتفاق على (20) نقطة تبادل بين السودان ودولة الجنوب .
الحكومة : على حكومة الجنوب الدفع برؤية واضحة لاستئناف الحوار .
رحمة : لا علم لنا بترشيح حاكم لأبيي . 
(الخرطوم) :
الوطني: السيسي سيتولى رئاسة السلطة الانتقالية .
سفير السودان بالرياض يستبعد استقدام عمالة منزلية للسعودية .
وزارة الصحة تدعو لزيادة الرسوم على شركات التبغ .
وزارة النفط : طبيعة العمل في النفط تتطلب التعاون مع الجنوب .
حكومتا الخرطوم وجوبا تعقدان أول اجتماع مشترك بعد انفصال الجنوب . 
(الأهرام اليوم) :
اتفاق أمني على فتح معابر حدودية بين السودان والجنوب .
مقاطعة اللحوم تجبر التجار على خفض كيلو الضأن إلى (20) والعجالي (14) جنيهاً .
تطورات جديدة في حوار المؤتمر الوطني والحزب الاتحادي (الأصل) . 
(السوداني) :
الخضر لـ (السوداني) : رفعنا مذكرة لرئاسة الجمهورية لمحاصرة الأسعار .
سلام المقاطعة.. نجاح اللحوم يغري بإدخال سلع أخرى .
البرلمان يكشف عن تسلل كبير للجيش الشعبي داخل جنوب كردفان . 
(أخبار اليوم) :
قائد ميداني ليبي يتهم حركة العدل والمساواة باستخدام غاز الخردل ضد الثوار بمدينة(زلة) .
رئيس السلطة الانتقالية يشكك في دخول خليل إلى دارفور ويتهم حكومة الجنوب بزعزعة الأوضاع بالإقليم .
سياسات آنية ومستقبلية حول أسعار السلع يعلنها والي الخرطوم خلال يومين . 
(الرائد) :
صدت هجوماً غربي تلودي بجنوب كردفان : القوات المسلحة تسيطر على الوضع وتزحف نحو الكرمك .
البشير يوجه برفع الجبايات عن الصمغ العربي : مجلس الصمغ العربي يدعو لوضع خطط وسياسات للنهوض بالسلعة .
قال إن البشير لعب الدور الحاسم في تسهيل وصول الإغاثة : صحافي غربي : لا دليل على وجود إبادة جماعية في دارفور .
فرق رقابة من الجيش السوداني والقوات الإثيوبية للتحقيق في الخروقات : اتفاق أمني بين الخرطوم وجوبا .
بدء عمليات الحفر لبئر نفطية بنهر النيل : وزير النفط : اتصالات مع حكومة الجنوب في إطار التعاون النفطي . 
(الوطن) :
سقوط وشيك لقمر على إفريقيا .
تجاوب واسع مع حملة مقاطعة اللحوم في اليوم الأول .
توجيهات رئاسية برفع كافة أشكال الجبابات من الصمغ العربي . 
(الصحافة) :
قمباري : أسلحة ومجموعات مقاتلة دخلت دارفور من ليبيا .
قمباري : مجلس الأمن محبط من عبد الواحد وإجراءات متوقعة ضده .
وزارة السياحة تحظر الصيد . 
(آخر لحظة) :
بدء الحفر في بئر (الكنداكة) للبترول شرق عطبرة .
شكل مجلسه الرئاسي ومكتبه القيادي : أحزاب (الأمة) : متمسكون (بالوحدة) والصادق المهدي خرج لوحده .
المجلس : السودان مستهدف بسبب السلعة : البشير: مخططات غربية لنقل وتهريب الصمغ العربي .
طه يتوجه اليوم لولاية جنوب كردفان . 
(الأخبار) :
سلفاكير يهاتف البشير أول مرة منذ انفصال الجنوب .
(الغالي متروك) تنجح في خفض أسعار اللحوم وسط تهديدات الجزارين . 
(الأيام) :
اتفاق بين الشمال والجنوب على عشرة ممرات حدودية .
الهلال ينتزع التعادل من الرجاء البيضاوي ويتأهل إلى المربع الذهبي .
تكوين إدارية أبيي الجديدة خلال يومين .
عملية جراحية ناجحة لتوأمين سودانيين ملتصقين في لندن .
فيما ارتفعت أسعار البقوليات : حملة مقاطعة اللحوم تنجح في خفض أسعارها .
بدء الحفر ببئر نفطية في نهر النيل . 
(الأحداث) :
(300) فرقة لحماية (10) ممرات حدودية بين الخرطوم وجوبا .
أمبيكي يلتقي إدريس عبد القادر والخرطوم تحذر من تأخير مفاوضات أديس .
عبر عالمها الجميل : زين تكرم البطل العالمي كاكي .
البشير يوجه برفع الجبايات المؤثرة عن الصمغ العربي .
(العندليب) يبدأ التعافي وتوقعات بمغادرته المستشفى . 
(ألوان) :
الهلال يعيد البسمة لجماهيره ويتأهل للمربع الذهبي .
المحبوب يكشف عن دعوات لقيادة جديدة للإسلاميين .
حماية المستهلك : من قاطعوا شراء اللحوم هم أصحاب الضمير الحي .
اتفاق بين السودان وجنوب السودان على (10) ممرات حدودية .
بعد توقفه عصر أمس بمطار الخرطوم : نافع يطلع الرئيس الموريتاني على الأوضاع بالبلاد .
قائد ميداني ليبي يتهم حركة العدل والمساواة باستخدام غاز الخردل ضد الثوار . 
(الانتباهة) :
انخفاض أسعار (العجالي) إلى (14) و(الضأن) إلى (28) جنيه : تشريعي الخرطوم (80%) من الذبيح يتم بطريقة غير مشروعة .
اتهام حركة العدل والمساواة باستخدام غاز الخردل ضد ثوار ليبيا .
فتح (10) ممرات حدودية بين السودان ودولة الجنوب . 
(الحرة) :
اتفاق على فتح (10) معابر للتجارة والمواطنين بين الشمال والجنوب .
البشير يلغي الرسوم والجبايات المفروضة على الصمغ العربي .
الخرطوم تحدد أكتوبر المقبل نهاية التفاوض بشأن أبيي .


*

----------


## musab aljak

*عناوين الصدى والزعيم




 عناوين صحيفة الصدى 




الهلال يصعد إلى نصف النهائي ويضرب موعدا مع الترجي .. والحضري يغادر إلى مصر

فاروق جبرة : يس قدم مستويات جيدة والجهاز الفني قدر مصلحة الأحمر ودفع بحارس الفراعنة

حداثة ينتقد البدري ويتساءل : لماذا تحرمون الجمهور من إبداعات العجب

المريخ يستعد للجزيرة

الحضري يغادر الى مصر يعود بعد غد

حارس إتحاد مدني : لم نتخاذل امام الفرقة الحمراء واذا كان هناك اتفاق مسبق بالنتيجة لما توعدت الاحمر بالهزيمة

موقع الكرة الزامبية : سكواها يواصل هز الشباك ويترقب القائمة النهائية للمنتخب

الإتحاد يحتج للكاف بسبب تعديل موعد مباراة منتخبنا مع غانا

مدرب صن شاين يؤكد رغبته في الحصول على الكونفيدرالية

مساوي الإصرار والعزيمة وراء التأهل

 عناوين صحيفة الزعيم 




( الزعيم ) تشكف نتائج إجتماع الوالي والحضري

الحارس المصري يتعهد بنهاية مسلسل ( العكننة ) .. وجبرة يكشف تفاصيل جديدة

انيمبا يقدم هدية العمر للهلال .. وبعض الجماهير الزرقاء تقتحم القلعة الحمراء وتستفز الصفوة

المريخ يرتح اليوم ويعود غدا للتدريبات استعدادا للافيال

ثلاثة خيارات امام طاولة الجهاز الفني لإختيار مكان معسكر المريخ

باسكال : لا اعرف الاستهتار وسنضرب بيد من حديد لحسم الدوري

يوفنتوس يعيد > ويسقط سيينا

زار الوالي ليلا وتدرب صباحا وغادر ظهرا
الحضري يحصل على اذن اداري وفني ويعد بالعودة غدا


 

*

----------


## musab aljak

*اخبار من الصدى






موقع الكرة الزامبية: سكواها يواصل هز الشباك ويترقب القائمة النهائية للمنتخب 
اهتم   موقع الكرة الزامبية بالهدف الذي أحرزه سكواها في شباك اتحاد مدني أمس   الأول وقال موقع زامبيان فوتبول: تمكن سكواها من مواصلة إحراز الأهداف ونال   هدفه السابع عشر في الدوري السوداني أمس الأول، وأشاد الموقع بسكواها  وقال  إن الموسم الحالي الأفضل له مغارنة بآخر موسمين ولفت إلى أن اللاعب  يترقب  القائمة النهائية للمنتخب.


فاروق  جبرة: يس  قدم مستويات جيدة والجهاز الفني قدر مصلحة الأحمر ودفع بحارس  الفراعنة..  وحداثة ينتقد البدري ويتساءل: لماذا تحرمون الجمهور من إبداعات  العج 
قال   فاروق جبرة المدرب العام لفريق المريخ أن يس حارس المرمى قدم مستويات جيدة   في الفترة الأخيرة وأضاف: لكن الجهاز الفني رأى أن إشراك الحضري سيكون في   مصلحة الفريق ومضى: قدرنا مصلحة الفريق ولذلك دفعنا بالحضري وزاد: الكل   يريد بطولة تعوض خروج المريخ من دور الأبطال وأكد فاروق جبرة أنهم راضون عن   أداء الفرقة الحمراء في مباراة أمس الأول أمام الرومان وأشار إلى أن   الأحمر حقق فوزاً مهماً على حساب منافس قوي وقال: لكننا أغلقنا ملف   المباراة ونتطلع إلى تحقيق فوز جديد على حساب جزيرة الفيل في الجولة   المقبلة وشدد فاروق جبرة على أن فريقه يطمح إلى التتويج بالدوري والكأس   وأمل أن يوفق في إسعاد جماهيره.

حداثة: لماذا يبقى العجب على دكة البدلاء وهل هناك لاعب في المريخ أفضل منه

تساءل   حداثة مدرب فريق اتحاد مدني: لماذا يبقى فيصل العجب قائد فريق المريخ على   دكة البدلاء ويشارك لدقائق معدودة وقال المشاغب: العجب لاعب مهم ومؤثر  وما  زال قادراً على العطاء ومكانه الملعب وليس دكة البدلاء، ليس هناك لاعب  أحرف  منه أو أفضل منه في المريخ وقائد الفرقة الحمراء ثروة قومية حقق  العديد من  الإنجازات ويمكنه الاستمرار في الملاعب لسنوات وذكر أن العجب  يلعب بعقله  وبصمته واضحة وكلما يشارك مع الأحمر يصنع الفارق وتساءل: لماذا  يحرمون  الجمهور من إبداعه، ووجه حداثة انتقادات لحسام البدري مدرب المريخ  وقال: هل  تطبق سياسة الانضباط على لاعبين بعينهم ولماذا يشارك الحضري على  حساب يس  وهل يعقل أن يحضر لاعب من المطار إلى الاستاد ومضى في تساؤلاته:  هل يعتقد  مدرب المريخ أن الحضري كان وراء فوز الأحمر علينا، وذكر حداثة أن  المريخ  كان بوسعه الانتصار على الاتحاد حتى إذا أشرك يس وأفاد أن مدرب  المريخ عاقب  طمبل وموسى الزومة وبلة جابر من قبل مشيراً إلى أن الإيقاف  أثر على مستوى  اللاعبين الثلاثة وأبان أن مدرب الأحمر لم يفعل مع مواطنه  شيئاً.

المريخ يستعد للجزيرة

أدى   المريخ تدريباً صباح أمس على ملعبه استعداداً لمباراته أمام جزيرة الفيل   ومنح اللاعبون راحة بقية اليوم وسيعود الفريق إلى التدريبات مساء اليوم.   ويواجه المريخ الأفيال في الجولة 22 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز يوم السبت   الرابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري.

حارس اتحاد مدني: لم نتخاذل أمام الفرقة الحمراء وإذا كان هناك اتفاق مسبق على النتيجة لما توعدت الأحمر بالهزيمة 

أكد   أحمد موسى حارس مرمى اتحاد مدني أن فريقه لعب للفوز أمام المريخ ولم   يتخاذل وقال: أصحاب النفوس المريضة يروجون لشائعات غير موجودة إلا في   خيالهم وأضاف: قاتلنا وكافحنا بشرف من أجل الانتصار على الفرقة الحمراء   وفارق الإمكانات والخبرة رجحا كفة أصحاب الأرض، وأفاد أن فريقه لا يعرف   اللعب بالوكالة ودائماً يلعب من أجل مصلحته وليس من أجل الآخرين واعتبر أن   الهدف الأول للمريخ جاء من تسديدة بعيدة وأرضية الملعب ساعدت سكواها في   الهدف فيما رأى أن الهدف الثاني من تسلل وقال: الهدف الثالث لا يمكن لأي   حارس مرمى إبعاده.


سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية: حكامنا محل تقدير الكاف وعلى الأهلي المصري البحث عن شماعة أخرى 
ذكر   صلاح أحمد محمد صالح سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية أن الهجوم الذي تعرض  له  خالد عبدالرحمن حكمنا الدولي والذي أدار مباراة الأهلي المصري والترجي   التونسي مؤخراً والتي انتهت بالتعادل وودع على إثرها فريق القرن دوري   الأبطال ذكر أنه غير مبرر وقال: كان يجب على الأهلاوية الاعتراف بإخفاقهم   في التأهل، ونوه إلى أن خالد عبدالرحمن من حكام الصفوة وتم اختياره لإدارة   مباراة مهمة في تصفيات أمم إفريقيا بين منتخبي الكنغو والكاميرون ورأى  صلاح  أحمد محمد صالح أن الحكام السودانيين أفضل من المصريين وليست هناك  مقارنة  بينهم.

خالد عبدالرحمن يدير مباراة الكنغو والكاميرون

اختار   الاتحاد الإفريقي طاقم تحكيم سوداني لإدارة مباراة الكنغو والكاميرون في   السابع من أكتوبر المقبل في التصفيات المؤهلة إلى غينيا والجابون وقرر   إسناد اللقاء لخالد عبدالرحمن (حكم ساحة) وليد محمد أحمد (مساعد أول) محمد   صالح سعيد (مساعد ثانٍ) وهاشم أحمد (حكما رابعاً)، بينما قرر الكاف اختيار   طاقم تحكيم من سيشل لإدارة مباراة منتخبنا أمام غانا.


محمد الطيب مدرباً للأمل عطبرة 
عين   مجلس إدارة نادي الأمل عطبرة محمد الطيب مدرباً للفريق خلفا للمصري أحمد   ساري الذي تقدم باستقالته أمس الأول وأوضح جمال حسن سعيد رئيس مجلس إدارة   النادي أنه اتصل أمس الأول بمحمد الطيب وأخطره بأن مجلس إدارة النادي قرر   التعاقد معه وقال: علمت أن محمد الطيب لم يعد مدرباً لمريخ الفاشر وأضاف:   المدرب وافق، ومن جانبه ذكر محمد الطيب أن العمل مع الأمل سهل مشيراً إلى   أن الفهود لديها قاعدة جماهيرية كبيرة وأنصار يدعمونها بلا حدود ومجلس   إدارة واعٍ يهيئ المناخ للجهاز الفني وأفاد أن هدفه قيادة الفريق   للكونفدرالية وتكرار سيناريو الموسم قبل الماضي.


الاتحاد يحتج للكاف بسبب تعديل موعد مباراة منتخبنا أمام غانا 


تقدم   الاتحاد العام باحتجاج للكاف بسبب تغيير موعد مباراة منتخبنا أمام غانا  في  الجولة الأخيرة من التصفيات المؤهلة إلى نهائيات أمم إفريقيا بغينيا   والجابون والتي كان محدداً لها يوم الأحد التاسع من أكتوبر بالخرطوم حيث تم   تغيير موعد المباراة إلى السبت الثامن من أكتوبر المقبل باستاد الهلال   وطلب الاتحاد إعادة المباراة إلى موعدها الأول.

.. والنيجيري يحتج على موعد مباراة النسور أمام غينيا

قرر   الاتحاد النيجيري لكرة القدم التقدم بطلب للاتحاد الأفريقي للكرة (كاف)   وذلك لتغيير موعد مباراة منتخبها أمام غينيا في أبوجا ضمن تصفيات الأمم   الأفريقية 2012.

وكان  الكاف  حدد الثانية ظهراً بتوقيت نيجيريا للمباراة التي ستقام يوم الثامن  من  الشهر القادم وذلك بالتزامن مع مباراة إثيوبيا ومدغشقر في أديس أبابا..   وتتقدم إثيوبيا بساعتين عن نيجيريا ما يعني أن المباراة ستقام في الرابعة   عصراً بتوقيت أديس. وقال موسى أمادو السكرتير العام للاتحاد النيجيري لمجلة   (كيك أوف): (سنخاطب الكاف خلال الأسبوع لنطلب تغيير موعد المباراة.. لأن   الطقس في التوقيت المحدد للمباراة لا يتناسب مع لاعبينا). وكان الكاف قال   إنه سيتشاور مع الاتحادات المعنية قبل الإعلان عن مواعيد مباريات الجولة   الأخيرة لتصفيات الأمم وأشار أمادو إلى المادة (4.3.3) من لوائح الكاف التي   تقول: (تقوم اللجنة المنظمة للأمم الأفريقية بتحديد مواعيد المباريات بعد   استشارة الاتحادات الوطنية بخصوص التواريخ والملاعب وتوقيت انطلاقة   المباراة).

وقال  أمادو إن  شيئاً من هذا لم يحدث وأضاف: (لم يستشيرونا ولم نسمع منهم بخصوص  مواعيد  المباريات إلا بعد إعلانها.. لكننا سنخاطبهم في أقرب وقت ممكن)..  وتتصدر  غينيا المجموعة برصيد 13 نقطة ولنيجيريا 10 نقاط وتحتاج النسور  الخضراء  إلى الفوز بفارق هدف واحد لتتأهل كمتصدرة للمجموعة.

برجاس: من يقفون وراء مذكرة العشرة ينطلقون من مصالح شخصية

وصف   عبدالعزيز برجاس عضو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد العام في حديث نشره موقع سودانا   فوق أن من يقفون وراء مذكرة العشرة ينطلقون من مصالح شخصية وقال: سيف   الكاملين لا يعرف أبجديات العمل الإداري وعليه البحث عن من اتهموه في الصحف   وتبرئة ساحته وبعدها يمكنه قيادة حركة تصحيح في الاتحاد العام وأثنى  برجاس  على أسامة عطا المنان أمين الخزينة وأفاد أنه يعمل على حل كل مشاكل   الاتحاد.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*قلم  فى الكوره .. مامون ابو شيبه .. عودة وسفر الحضري



عودة وسفر الحضري
*   ما كنا نود التطرق  لموضوع عودة الحضري ومشاركته في مباراة المريخ  والاتحاد  مدني على أساس إن  المشكلة قد انتهت، ولكن التناول الكثيف  والإنفعالي حول  موضوع الحضري  أرغمنا على التطرق لهذا الموضوع.

*    كل المشكلة إن الحضري وعقب سفره لإجراء الاختبارات مع فريق هل سيتي    الإنجليزي عاد إلى القاهرة واستاء لعدم إطلاق سراحه للنادي الإنجليزي، ثم    تحدث عن شروط حتى يعود للسودان ولكنه لم يتقدم بهذه الشروط رسمياً للمريخ.

*    رفض نادي المريخ أي شروط ورفض استقبال وكيل اللاعب وأمهل الحضري فترة    زمنية للعودة لمواصلة نشاطه.. وقد تأخر الحضري في العودة حتى نهاية المهلة    الممنوحة له.

*  بمجرد   انتهاء المهلة شرع نادي المريخ في تقديم شكوى ضد اللاعب وتم رفع  الشكوى   لاتحاد الكرة تمهيداً لتصعيدها إلى الفيفا.. وقام اتحاد الكرة  بإخطار   المسئولين في الاتحاد المصري حول شروع المريخ في مقاضاة الحضري، وقد  قام   الاتحاد بهذه الخطوة في محاولة لاحتواء المشكلة لأن الحضري لاعب  بالمنتخب   المصري، وطلب الاتحاد السوداني من الاتحاد المصري اخطار الحضري  للعودة   فوراً لناديه المريخ حتى لا يتم رفع الشكوى للفيفا.

*    تدخل العقلاء وأقنعوا الحضري بالعودة لناديه وبالفعل عاد اللاعب فوراً   إلى  الخرطوم وقدم إعتذاراً لناديه وتخلى عن شروطه الشفهية.. وتم قبول   إعتذاره  بعد أن عاد إلى السودان وانخرط على الفور في تدريبات الفريق.

*    يبدو إن هذا السيناريو لم يعجب فئة قليلة من المريخاب.. كما استنكره كل    الإعلام الأزرق الذي كال الكيل على إدارة المريخ متباكياً على القيم    والمبادئ!!

*  وقد تابعت   من خلال المنتديات جدلاً كثيفاً حول عودة الحضري بل كانت كل  المواضيع   المطروحة تتركز على الحضري وعودته والهجوم على نادي المريخ  ورئيسه!!

* وبالطبع استغل أعداء رئيس المريخ (معارضة مريخية وهلالاب) الموقف ليكيلوا الهجوم عليه..

*    ما يحدث أمر غريب، فالحضري لاعب المريخ أخطأ بمحاولة إملاء شروط شفهية   على  ناديه.. ولكن النادي رفض أي شروط من اللاعب وطالبه بالعودة الفورية   وتسليم  نفسه للجهاز الفني، وبالفعل عاد اللاعب بعد أن تأخر ليوم واحد عن   المهلة  المحددة كما تخلى عن شروطه مرغماً وقدم إعتذاراً وتم قبول   الإعتذار.. فماذا  يريد المطالبون بإعدام اللاعب والمستنكرون عودته   للمريخ؟!

*  عودة الحضري   ليست انكساراً من قبل مجلس المريخ بل على العكس تماماً تعتبر  انكساراً   للحضري الذي تخلى عن شروطه واعتذر لناديه عن تأخره في العودة.

*    علق أحد أعضاء المنتديات بالقول لماذا تستكثرون قبول إعتذار الحضري   والعفو  عنه.. فالله سبحانه وتعالى يعفو عن عباده ويغفر لهم .. فهل تريدون   تحريم  العفو عن عباد الله بالإصرار على إعدام اللاعب الحضري ومنعه من   اللعب  للمريخ رغم إعتذاره ورجوعه عن الخطأ؟!

*    المريخ لم يخسر أي شيء من عودة الحضري بل كسب وانتصر بإرغام اللاعب على    الإعتذار والتخلي عن شروطه وعودته لمزاولة نشاطه.. وعودة اللاعب في حد    ذاتها تعتبر مكسباً فنياً للفريق.

*    أما عن طلب الحضري السفر إلى القاهرة لمدة 48 ساعة بسبب مرض ابنته  وتقدمه   بطلب إذن من مجلس الإدارة فهذا شيء عادي جداً.. ويحمد للحضري  تقدمه بإذن   للمجلس بعد أن كان من شروطه السفر في أي وقت دون إذن من نادي  المريخ.

*   شخصياً أويد  بشدة سفر اللاعب لأسباب أسرية ملحة.. لأن هذا يؤكد إن المريخ   نادٍ راقٍ  لا يحظر سفر اللاعبين إذا تقدموا بالإذن للسفر مع أسباب  وجيهة..  كما أن  السفر لفترة 48 ساعة فقط ليس بمشكلة لاسيماً إن مباراة  المريخ  التالية في  الدوري تقام بعد أسبوع من موعد مباراة الاتحاد.

*    لاعب الهلال سادومبا سبق أن توقف عن مزاولة التدريبات أكثر من مرة وفي  كل   مرة كان أعضاء المجلس يذهبون وينفذون طلباته ثم يعود اللاعب للتدريبات   رغم  وجود قرار من المجلس بجدولة دفع حقوق اللاعبين.. ولم يحتج أي قلم   هلالي على  أسلوب سادومبا برفض اللعب.. وكذلك لم يحتجوا لعودته ومشاركته في   المباريات  بعد تنفيذ طلباته كأن شيئاً لم يكن.. اشمعنى الحضري؟!

*    معظم الذين يتباكون على عودة الحضري لا يريدون الخير للمريخ.. ولا علاقة    لهم بالمبادئ التي يتباكون عليها.. المسألة كلها حب الضرر على المريخ    والكراهية والحسد تجاه رئيسه.



زمن إضافي

*    نهنئ الهلال بالصعود لدور الأربعة في دوري الأبطال.. والتقدير لنادي    انيمبا النيجيري الذي لم يتلاعب ويتساهل أمام القطن الكاميروني.

*    الرجاء المغربي وضح أنه تراجع كثيراً عما كان عليه في السابق والفريق    حالياً بلا خط هجوم.. وكان في مقدور الهلال سحقه لولا إهدار الفرص وأداء    المباراة بمعنويات هابطة في الشوط الأول.

*    يمكن للهلال بقليل من الحظ والإجتهاد أن يتخطى الترجي التونسي ويتأهل    للنهائي وإحراز اللقب الأفريقي.. وإقصاء الترجي ليس بالشيء المستحيل طالما    إن الأمر لا يخرج عن دائرة كرة القدم.

* شرف كبير لنا أن يسطع اسم السودان باستمرار في الأدوار النهائية في كل الألعاب.. كرة قدم أو ألعاب قوى.

*    سعدنا لعودة الهلب للانتصارات.. فوجود الهلب في الدوري يعطي للكرة نكهة    خاصة ونأمل أن يواصل الفريق انتصاراته لتأكيد جدارته بالبقاء في منظومة    الممتاز وأن تعود للفريق قوته في سابق عهده.. حتى تعود القوة    والإثارة والنكهة المحببة للدوري كما كان الحال في العقود السابقة.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*كبد الحقيقه .. مزمل ابو القاسم .. من بدري.. يا بدري!



من بدري.. يا بدري!
*   لا خلاف على أن  محبي المريخ راضون تماماً عن نتائج فريقهم في الدوري   الحالي، خاصةً بعد أن  خيب توقعات من راهنوا على أنه لا يمتلك النفس الطويل   الذي يؤهله لمواصلة  التربع على الصدارة.

*    راهن هؤلاء على أن المريخ سيتراجع ويخسر صدارته في الدورة الثانية مثلما    حدث في السابق، لكنه خيب ظنهم وأسعد محبيه بتحقيقه سبعة انتصارات  متتالية   في الدورة الثانية.

* النتائج تؤكد أن المريخ أقوى المرشحين للفوز باللقب الحالي.

* وهو الأقوى في الممتاز بلا منازع.

*    مظهره ونتائجه وانتصاراته المتوالية وهيمنته على كل الأرقام القياسية في    ممتاز الموسم الحالي تجعل طموح المريخاب للظفر بلقب الدوري مشروعاً    ومسنوداً بما يحدث داخل المستطيل الأخضر.

* لكن الصفوة تطمح إلى الأفضل، ولا ترضى إلا بانتصاراتٍ مصحوبة بأداء قوي.

* ومستوى المريخ الحالي يؤكد أنه لا يعاني من أي مشكلة في خطه الخلفي، لأنه يلعب بثبات  جعله مصدر ثقة لكل محبي الفريق.

*    وفيه يؤدي الإيفواري باسكال دور حامي الحمى بكفاءة عالية، ويلعب بجواره    نجم الدين بمستوىً رفيع أنسى به المريخاب مرارة غياب سفاري المصاب.

*    ولا جدال على أن خط الهجوم يؤدي دوره على أفضل ما يكون بدليل أن الزامبي    سكواها يتصدر قائمة هدافي الدوري ويسجل في كل المباريات بمساعدة مقدرة  من   الإيفواري أديكو الذي شكل إضافة كبيرة للخط الأمامي بدليل أنه سجل ستة    أهداف في سبع مباريات دورية خاضها حتى اللحظة، ولعب دور صانع الألعاب    لسكواها.

*  ويبقى أداء   خط الوسط دون مستوى الطموح، رغم تميز أداء الشغيل الذي لعب دور  جمل الشيل   في محور الوسط بطريقة جعلته مرشحاً لنيل جائزة أفضل لاعبي  المريخ أداءً  في  الموسم الحالي.

* لا يوجد لنصر الدين بديل مقنع في فرقة المريخ الحالية.

*    أما قلق فقد تراجع أداؤه بطريقة محيرة وظهر شارد الذهن، شحيح المجهود،    كثير الأخطاء في التمرير على الرغم من خبرته الطويلة في الملاعب.

* وهو يخطئ في التمرير أحياناً دون أن يكون مضغوطاً من الخصم، وتلك منقصة في حقه.

*    والحديث نفسه ينطبق على زميله الباشا الذي برع في التسجيل ونال نجومية    الدورة الأولى بلا منازع ثم تراجع أداؤه في النصف الثاني للموسم، وباتت    تمريراته الخاطئة تشكل هاجساً للفريق.

* أما مصعب عمر فقد ضرب الرقم القياسي في عدد التمريرات الخاطئة خلال مباراتي المريخ أمام نيل الحصاحيصا واتحاد مدني.

*    لكنه يعوض أخطاءه العديدة في التمرير بغزارة المجهود، وبمشاركته الفعالة    في الشق الهجومي، ولا أدل على ذلك من أنه سجل هدفاً في مباراة النسور،   وصنع  آخر لكليتشي أمام الرومان.

* ولو حسّن حاج موت تركيزه قليلاً لاكتسب الشق الأيسر للمريخ فعالية كاملة.

*    أخطاء التمرير المتعددة من الثلاثي المذكور بجانب انفعال بلة الدائم    وبطاقاته الملونة التي لا تنقطع ينبغي أن تجد اهتماماً كبيراً من البدري    المطالب بتنبيه اللاعبين المذكورين للتخلص من العيوب المذكورة أعلاه.

* يصر الباشا على تمرير الكرة لزملائه بتسرعٍ غير مبرر.

* وهو عادةً ما يمرر الكرة بظاهر القدم دون تروٍ فتذهب غالباًَ إلى الخصوم.

* الباشا مطالب بالتروي قبل التمرير وتحديد موقعه من زملائه أولاً، كي لا يضيع جهده ويفقد الكرة بلا مبرر.

* الدور الذي يلعبه قلق في وسط الملعب يبدو باهتاً للغاية.

* قلق لا يشارك في الضغط على الخصوم إلا لماماً، ويخطئ في التمرير بتسرعٍ لا يتناسب مع خبرته الطويلة.

*    ونعتقد أن البدري أهمل موسى الزومة كثيراً، وأخرجه من جو المباريات  بوضعه   على الدكة باستمرار، وإذا استمر في إهماله بالطريقة الحالية فلن  يجده وقت   الحاجة.

* إصابة راجي وابتعاد الدافي للسبب نفسه قللا خيارات البدري في الوسط.

*     ونعتقد أن وجود القائد فيصل العجب في التوليفة الأساسية مهم لأن فرقة    المريخ تعاني قصوراً واضحاً في صناعة الألعاب حالياً، على الرغم من اجتهاد    وارغو، والإشراقات الكبيرة للإيفواري أديكو الذي يسجل ويصنع بكفاءة  عالية.

*   من حسنات  الفترة القصيرة التي أشرف فيها جبرة على الفريق أنه منح كليتشي   الثقة،  ورفع معنوياته فعاد للتسجيل وشكلت عودته دعماً كبيراً لأقوى خطوط   الفريق.

* كليتشي غير متعود على الجلوس في الدكة، وبقاؤه عليها يوتّره ويؤثر سلباً على معنوياته.

*    لكننا نحسب له أنه يتعامل مع الواقع باحترافية كبيرة، وهو مجتهد لكسب   رضاء  مدربه واستعادة وضعه كهداف ماهر وقناص يعرف من أين تؤتى كتف الشباك.

* تقليل أخطاء التمرير ورفع مستوى التركيز أهم تحدٍ ينتظر البدري في الفترة المقبلة.

آخر الحقائق

* نال الحضري إذناً من الإدارة للسفر إلى القاهرة لظرفٍ أسري خاص.

* وسيعود غداً ليشارك في تدريبات الفريق التحضيرية للقاء الأفيال.

* علماً أن فريق المريخ سينال راحة من التدريبات اليوم.

* مساء أمس تحدث الحضري لقناة الحياة مشيداً بالمريخ وجماهيره، وخص رئيس النادي بإشادة كبيرة.

* وقال إن مشكلته مع ناديه انتهت، وأنه متفرغ لتحقيق الثنائية مع المريخ.

* أفلح إن صدق.

* كلما تأبط مجلس المريخ شراً بالحضري تدخلت الظروف لتفرض عودته من جديد.

* سافر وشرع المريخ في معاقبة الحضري فأصيب محمد كمال بكسر في الأصبع.

* ودخل الغابة واعتمد المريخ على يس فنال الأخير بطاقة صفراء جعلته مهدداً بالإيقاف في ظل عدم وجود بديل له.

* يمثل الحضري إضافة كبيرة لأي فريق ينتمي إليه.

* لكنه عنيد ومشاكس، ولا يستمع إلا لنفسه.

* يا حضري روق وأحلى.

* وبعد نهاية الدوري لكل حادث حديث.

* استغل الهلال هدية إنييمبا المغلفة وأحسن استثمارها وصعد إلى نصف نهائي الأبطال.

* صدق من قال: إنييمبا يفلق ويداوي!

* أحزن الأهلة في البقعة، وأفرحهم في أبا.

* التعادل يكفي الأزرق، والقادم أصعب يا هلال.

* فرط مهاجمو الهلال في فرص سهلة.

* وكان بمقدورهم أن يهزموا الرجاء المتواضع والمحبط على أرضه بنتيجة كبيرة.

* غامر ميشو باللعب بمهاجم واحد ولعب على ورقة التعادل وربح.

* أهدر مهاجمو الهلال فرصاً لا تضيع على مدار الشوطين.

* هناك تشابه كبير في اسمي الترجي والرجاء.

* لكن الفارق في المستوى بينهما أكبر من فارق النقاط الذي يفصل بين المريخ والهلال في الممتاز حالياً.

* شتان بين الرجاء والترجي.

* لم يسجل الرجاء سوى هدف وحيد في دور المجموعات.

* وتلقى ثلاث هزائم ولم يحقق أي فوز.

* أما الترجي فلم يتعرض لأي هزيمة في دور المجموعات، وتصدر مجموعته بجدارة.

* مظهر الهلال في دور المجموعات لا يشي بقدرته على تخطي بطل المجموعة الثانية.

* وهو مطالب بتقديم أفضل ما عنده ليتمكن من تجاوز عملاق باب سويقة.

* اجتهدوا وأحسن إعداد الفريق لأنه خصمه يعتبر أقوى المرشحين للفوز باللقب.

* وهو الأفضل في المسابقة بلا منازع، حتى اللحظة على أقل تقدير.

* الامتحان الأول بالخرطوم في الأول من أكتوبر المقبل.

* والثاني في رادس يوم 15 من الشهر نفسه.

* دفاع المريخ عال العال، وهجومه لا يجارى.

* لكن علة الوسط لا تخفى على أحد.

* المريخ في الصدارة بجدارة وهذا هو المهم!

* وهو راغب في مساواة الأفيال بالهلال!

* تبقت أربع مباريات ولائية للهلال مقابل مباراة واحدة للمريخ أمام هلال الجبال.

* وهلال الجبال خصم شرس بدليل أنه هزم النمور في دار جعل.

* يظل أهلي الخرطوم دون غيره بمعزل عن الخسارة أمام العملاق الأحمر.

* آخر خبر: صدارة الدوري مطلية بالأحمر.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*هلالاب يقتحمون نادى المريخ ويريدون وضع علم الهلال بداخلة 			 
 
 
 
قال شهود عيان ان جماهير هلالية حاولت أمس وعقب انتهاء مباراة الهلال وانيمبا وتأهل الهلال الى دور الاربعه 
الدخول  الى نادي المريخ ووضع علم الهلال داخل النادي الشى الذي قابلته جماهير  المريخ بعدم الرضا والرفض وحدث اشتباك اخر بين الجماهير الهلالية والمريخية  أدى الى تدخل العقلاء حتى لا تحدث عنف أكثر مما حدث وقد عبر جماهير المريخ  التى كانت متواجدة بالنادي ان السلوك الجماهير لا يسر ولا يعجب اى رياضي  يؤمن بان الرياضة تنافس شريف وليس خصام او غيرة وبعدها علمت     الشرطة على توفير حماية لنادي المريخ خوفا من حدوث ما حدث مرة أخرى
*

----------


## musab aljak

*اللعب على الورق .. جعفر سليمان  .. اللعب على الورق




•     أخضع نجوم المريخ رومان مدني لسطوتهم، ودكوا حصونهم ثلاثة  مرات،  وألحقونهم ببقية الفرق التي نالوا منها، ليستمر المريخ في صدارة  الممتاز،  ويقترب أكثر من تحقيق اللقب الكبير.
•    لم يجد  نجوم المريخ  الطريق ممهدا لهم لزيارة مرمى احمد موسى حارس الرومان، بل  وجدوا مقاومة  كبيرة منهم، بل هددوا مرمى عصام الحضري في مرتين أنستا جمهور  المريخ الحديث  عن مشاركة الحضري التي جاءت على نحو مفاجئ!
•     وقد لعبت الأقدام  الأجنبية دورها في حسم الجولة، حيث مارس الزامبي  ساكواها عادته المحببه،  وإبتدر مشوار الأهداف، ليواصل زحفه الكبير نحو  إحراز لقب المنافسة في موسمه  الأول مع الفرقة الحمراء!
•     وأكد العاجي إديكو أنه صفقة منتصف  الموسم الحقيقية، وعاد من جديد لزيارة  مرمى الخصوم بعد أن غاب عن أحراز  الأهداف، وتحول إلى صناعتها خلال الجولات  الماضية!
•    ورفع النيجيري  كلتشي أوسونوا عدد  الأهداف إلى ثلاثة بهدف أكد به عودته مجددا إلى مشوار  أحراز الأهداف،  وإستعادته لمستواه الفني المبهر الذي عرف به، وصنفه ضمن  افضل المحترفين  الذين لعبوا بملاعبنا!
•    لم يكن هناك شيئا مثيرا   خلال الجولة أكثر من أداء الفريقين القوي، وإن غلب الحديث عن مشاركة  الحضري  على كثير من نقاش المدرجات، وأبدى الغالبية من جماهير عدم رضائهم  من رؤية  الحضري يحرس المرمى المريخي!
•    ولكن  حسام البدري، سار في إتجاه آخر  ودفع بمواطنه الحضري رغما عن كل  الأعتراضات، دافعه في ذلك المحافظة على شكل  فريقه الأساسي الذي ظل يحقق به  الإنتصارات المتلاحقة!
•    وقد نجد  العذر حتما  للبدري لأنه يريد أن يحافظ على عظم فريقه الأساسي، علاوة على  أنه يريد  تأمين الصدارة حتى النهاية، ولا مجال أمامه غير توظيف جهود عناصره   الأساسية لعبر بهم إلى شواطئ البطولة!
•    والبدري  قادم من مدرسة لا  تعترف بالعواطف، والعقوبات لا تعني الإضرار بالفريق،  والأكتفاء بالعقوبات  المالية على اللاعب، وهو عين ما فعله عندما أعلن عن  عقوبة تجاه ما أتى به  الحضري، حيث فرض عليه غرامة مالية، ومن ثم أشركه في  أول مباراة بعد عودته  لممارسة نشاط!
•    وهذا  التصرف المختلف بنظري، لم يعجب القاعدة  المريخية، وقد شعرت مثلهم بغصة في  الحلق بعد رؤية الحضري يحرس مرمى المريخ  إنابة عن الحارس يس الذي وجد ثقة  كانت يمكن أن تجعله حارسا أولا للمنتخب  الوطني.
•     ولكن علينا أن نسلم بأختيارات البدري، لأنه المسئول الأول  والأخير عن  إدارة فريق الكرة، وننتظر منه في نهاية الأمر تحقيق البطولات  عبر أليات  يعرفها هو بنفسه وتعتبر أوراقه لتحقيق البطولات!
•     وعودة  مرة أخرى لأجواء المباراة التي جمعت المريخ بالأتحاد، نرى أن  الجولة أضافت  للمريخ ثلاثة نقاط، والمزيد من التميز على مستوى الأداء  الهجومي والدفاعي،  بجانب مواصلة المهاجم الزامبي أحراز الأهداف وتمسكه  الصارم بصدارة  الهدافين!
•    وبعيدا عن أجواء الجولة نكتب غدا ..وبحول الله تعالى عن السمنار الذي أقامه مريخاب أمريكا لقراءة مستقبل المريخ!


*

----------


## عجبكو

*جزاك الله خيرا الابن مصعب الجاك 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*eisawieisawi





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

جزاك الله خيرا الابن مصعب الجاك 




*

----------


## طارق حامد

*في السلك 
بابكر سلك برج الفاتح طمر  
* يا سلام علي انيمبا النزيه
* خلي بالك العشره طمرت فيهو
* والجداد والباسطه طمروا فيهو
* وقعادهم معانا الي ان استحقوا الرقم الوطني
* برضو طمر فيهم
* وبرج الفاتح طمر فيهم
* وروا ليك القطن حاجه
* برا عيسي حياتو برا لمه
* الهلال بفضل الله
* و بفضل تعادله مع الرجاء
* وبفضل شنو تاني ياربي ؟؟؟
* بفضل نزاهة انيمبا
* صعد الي دور الاربعه
* والاهله الشرفاء اظنهم ماعارفين
* زي الماسمعوا بصعود الهلال
* ولا بوري
* ولا كلمه
* فاتحين خشومهم
* وعيونهم
* وفاتحين خيال
* ويدور في ذاكرتهم عمك هرمنا
* ياربي دي مشكلة شنو دي ؟؟؟؟؟
* ياسلام علي جماهير الهلال الواعيه
* عرفتها
* والله يستر
* ناس انيمبا فكوا ليك مطره في الميدان زي المطره
* بلو ليك القطن بدري بدري
* جنس بل
* والقطن لما يتبله ببقي تقيل
* تاني مابنفع
* الا تشروا في الشمس
* وتنجدوا من جديد
* القون التاني
* الكوره وقعت في المويه
* بلت ليك حارس القطن
* حتي بلت الشبكه
* بل شديد
* اول مره يحك جلدك غير ظفرك
* حكي لي يا صاحبي
* آآآآآآآآىىىىىي هنا
* شهر عشره حبابو عشره
* عنوان لنشيد وطني قديم
* لكن جمهور الهلال صدقوني واعي
* والبباري الكتر بطلع ليهو المرفعين
* المرفعين المخطط
* المهم
* بيع ياروشا من هنا لي شهر عشره
* حاتبيع تمام
* وبعد شهر عشره حاتبيع الجريده ظااااااتها
* ايها الناس
* هل تعاقدنا مع الحضري حارس مرمي ام تعاقدنا معه مضيف في الخطوط المصريه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
* سؤال سألني ليهو الصفوه الغالي من بورتسودان
* رب ضاره نافعه
* من هنا لي شهر عشره سته اسابيع
* الجماعه يكونوا مشغولين بي قصة المرفعين
* يكون الممتاز انتهي
* فضلت لينا كورتنا ضدهم
* نقول ليهم مادايرين
* خلي الاتحاد يخصم الداير يخصمو
* ويرسل لينا الكأس
* لمتين انا اترجي فيك والزيي كان رادك منو
* اغنيه رائعه للرائع كمال ترباس
* كمال ترباس المشي يشرب
* لكن برج الطامر فتح
* اقصد برج الفاتح طمر
* وبحر المالح طمح
* بحر المالح بتاع الملح
* والملح بجيب الضغط
* واللعب الضاغط مابنعرف ليهو
* اتضغطي
* اسلام قالت لي عمو جمال ده من اكرم الناس في السودان
* قلت ليها وبعدين !!!!
* قالت لي ليه مابستضيف الناس في برج الفاتح بي حقو
* قلت ليها من حقو
* لكن يابتي
* من هنا ولي قدام كرم شديد
* اي فريق يجينا ضيف نحلف عليهو طلاق يقعد علي حسابنا لمن كورة الرد تجي
* ويلعبها هنا قبلها
* مطرح مايسري يمري
* قامت اسلام قالت لي انيمبا غلب القطن الهلال دخلو شنو يتأهل ؟؟
* قلت ليها بعرفو عاد يابتي
* في حقن بتزيد السيوله في الدم
* تفتكروا لو طعنوا بيها بنك السودان الحكاية دي مابتسيل شويه !!!!!
* ايها الناس
* الحضري بمشي من القاهره لكفر البطيخ ويرجع في اسبوع
* وبمشي من القاهره لكورة المريخ ويرجع في 36 ساعه
* معقوله كورة المريخ اقرب للقاهره من كفر البطيخ ؟؟؟
* ولا يكون الحضري شايف الفنايل الصفر ديل قايلنا كفر الشمام ؟؟؟؟
* ياحضري نحنا كفر الحنضل
* لكن هانت
* بتعرف الزلابيه ياحضري ؟؟؟
* لما تجي الكوره البعد الجايه حانضوقك منو
* بس علي الله يعجبك ويطمر فيك زي ناس انيمبا وتقعد معانا
* مع انو مافيش ولا مرخابي يرغب في قعادك معانا
* ملحوظه
* ناس انيمبا قعدوا في البلد دي اكتر من الحضري
* عشان كده خدموا البلد دي وبصمتهم في الكوره السودانيه كانت واضحه
* اما الحضري لو استقره زيهم
* كان ادوهو الرقم الوطني معاهم
* وكان قدر يخدم الكوره السودانيه زي ناس انيمبا
* وكنا الليله القرعه وقعتنا مع الوداد
* لكن الوداد الله مرقو
* اسلام قالت لي الحضري مالو ؟
* قلت ليها بتجنن
* قالت لي بتجنن علينا ونحنا اهل التيجاني الماحي وبعشر ؟؟؟
* ايها الناس
* الهلال بانيمبا
* بركشه
* ببص الوالي
* ببرج الفاتح في دور الاربعه
* ودي حقيقه
* وحايقابل الترجي
* ودي خلي بالك الحقيقه
* اسسلام قالت لي انيمبا ضمن التأهل الجابرو شنو يغلب القطن ؟؟؟
* قلت ليها مقابلة الترجي تجبر الجبر زاتو علي ان يجبر علي الهروب
سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف والحضري بلعب في استادنا وبستحمي في القاهره
والي لقاء


*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*جزاك  الله خيراً يامصعب
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الف شكر وتسلم الايادي
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*تسلم الرائع مصعب و يسلم الرائع جدا الاستاذ سلك
*

----------

